# Today's Scrounge--post the free btu's



## CheapBassTurd

This is a place for roadside diggers to post pics of their prize soon to be ashes.
These were in the biodegradable section of the city dump.





Left the gnarly stuff as that's all there was.  These were found rolling uglies out of the way
and hiding underneath from previous scroungers.  Luckily overlooked.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Nice. Maybe some oak and ash?


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Everything on the pallet was scrounged over three weeks.
I debark whatever I can.  That's really good ash that looks like a rotted telephone pole.



Can't go wrong with free heat even if folks driving by have varying opinions of us.  lol


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Somewhat same here. In central Ohio we have everything, but mostly four major players. Maples rule as a group, but not by much. Lots of ash, or at least there was and oak and cherry. In my specific local area we have a higher percentage of elm than oak, which kinda stinks.


----------



## Dobish

This was today's score.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And this was yesterday's


And a few days before


----------



## Dobish

Right now I have about 4 cord css, and roughly 3 that need to be recut. I am taking down 6-10 more trees, including a big pine, a big box elder, and a few dead elms. I also just got a hookup to clear an acre of dead fall. When things are easy though, I'll take them!


----------



## CheapBassTurd

View attachment 184665



Two trips in the Stratus.  Going back in the am with the truck.  Similar stuff.  Same location
hidden in the sawgrass.  Saw a few pieces and when the greenery was parted, ther'es at least a
C laying nearby, all next to the ditch under the power lines along forest.


Edit:
The 1 cord estimate could be horribly off.  Those two carloads plus plus two level pickup loads
(or one crazy high and tied in place) I was figuring a real cord.  Please correct if necessary.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

*Church day means pallet factory day now.   They are only a few buildings apart.


*


*
200-250 lbs total.  Not my best day butcha can't beat the price!!

....And about a day's worth of splittables.    Now that I've posted here and on FB that I haven't used the saw
yet this year the longs go into inventory for getting bucked up at a later time.  Got a good few 3-6 footers on
standby.     Stoving nightly now with a short n' hot burn and the windows cracked open throughout the homestead.

So far staying loyal to the Cheapster mentality.  With what farmerdude gave permission on, plus Asplundh drops,
and the wall of wood, looks like the first 2 1/2 seasons fuel is a freebie minus time and gas of course.  Rotator rehab
on the shoulder going great.  Gently split two small rounds daily, and today was one pushup pain free.  I'm so looking
forward to busting up that whole 4X8 pallet with Christian radio going loud swinging n' praying.  It's not just a woodstove.
This has become a whole new way of living and feeling.  Marriage getting tighter, 2nd kid moved out finally at 23, and
going back to the job in a coupla weeks.  Even with that sweet union paystub, we'll still get dvd's at the library, pop our
own corn, and pull off movie nite for around 35 cents.    Planning a very fun and comfortable retirement.

CheapMark*


----------



## Espartaco

Not so much "today", but a local PDX furniture maker called the Joinery, puts all there scraps in a bin for free. The best part they also collect all their saw dust and presses it into two inch round pellets. All hard wood.i have a 40, gallon garbage can filled with them. 4 days a week, take as much as you'd like! The pellets address great supplement to the cedar and fir I get from chipdrop.


----------



## Handsonautotech

There is even more now then you see in this picture. I did another truck and trailer load monday and today. Lady does a tree removal service for the city. Mixed hardwoods.  Huge for me as i own 5 acres of cedar and other pines.


----------



## Handsonautotech

CheapBassTurd said:


> *Nice!!
> You have a good two weeks of some 24/7  in this pic alone.
> I too have unlimited tree access and haven't cut down a single limb yet.  LOL
> Scrounging takes 2/3 of the work out of the equation.*



Your not kidding. In order to cut a tree down on my property I have to spend hours of bucking and hauling away slash. This stuff is one cut with the saw and then to the splitter, so awesome. I am going to be splitting well into the winter though to get this all stacked.  My Chain is not used to this hardwood. I made it a new shade of blue steel last night.


----------



## Dobish

just make sure you don't end up posting a thread about paying someone to help you get ahead


----------



## Dobish

they were taking down 2 giant elms in our neighborhood yesterday, and for a brief moment I thought about asking them what they were doing with the wood... then I looked up and saw the pile i was working on that I have been complaining about and decided against it...


----------



## baseroom

And it was elm!


----------



## Dobish

baseroom said:


> And it was elm!



yeah, it was around 38" round too.... 2 of them!  It took them all day, 2 dump trucks, and 2 10 yard dumps of chip trucks too!  I have 8 or 9 standing dead elm that are coming down in the next couple of weeks, so I figure i made a good call.... of course, it is supposed to snow tonight, so my pile that i meant to stack yesterday may be buried for a couple of days


----------



## CheapBassTurd

These round, short, dead, clean, (no knots or elbows), beauties await the scroungemobile.






No, they aren't in plain sight for a reason.   Besides the ditch, I rolled most of the good stuff away from easy view
of the road.  Plus, the property owner said I was the only person who ever asked about it.  LOL    This stuff is all
over around here now that I know what signs to look for.   I keep wanting to bring it home but the mess on site has
to come first.


----------



## excessads

That's it!  With today's score, I am banned from further scrounging.  

Chucked out the following as they were fairly rotted out several of them have few carpenter ants crawling around.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CheapBassTurd

"That's it! With today's score, I am banned from further scrounging."


Same here with the growing piled messes!  LOL   Country living the last 5 yrs hasn't erased
the 45 years of city living.  "grab it while ya can", especially when the rich neighbor tosses a
pair of matching end tables type mentality.

This wood is just sitting there untouched.  Weird.  Something of value laying there over a year?
It's likely I'll set up the other 4X8 pallet and start stocking it.  LOL   It almost hurts driving past
and NOT grabbing a few every pass.  I can harvest it with no major time investment over the course of a week.

PS.  I keep the stuff you tossed to the firepit.  Those are stored far from the house and go straight
into the firebox.  By the time those frozen bugs wake up they are already being warmed by cremation.


This pine/ ash combo is mine too.  It's bigger pieces, thus safer so it comes home last.


----------



## excessads

CheapBassTurd said:


> "That's it! With today's score, I am banned from further scrounging."
> 
> 
> Same here with the growing piled messes!  LOL   Country living the last 5 yrs hasn't erased
> the 45 years of city living.  "grab it while ya can", especially when the rich neighbor tosses a
> pair of matching end tables type mentality.
> 
> This wood is just sitting there untouched.  Weird.  Something of value laying there over a year?
> It's likely I'll set up the other 4X8 pallet and start stocking it.  LOL   It almost hurts driving past
> and NOT grabbing a few every pass.  I can harvest it with no major time investment over the course of a week.
> 
> PS.  I keep the stuff you tossed to the firepit.  Those are stored far from the house and go straight
> into the firebox.  By the time those frozen bugs wake up they are already being warmed by cremation.


So.....true when I see "25 to 30 oak rounds 2 years cut that he wants out of his back yard.". I told her, it's only 20 mins from here, she didn't even let me finish my sentence....NO!  I m also banned from checking Craigslist, haha.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Hadda bring home a quick dozen and get 'em palletized immediately.  LOL
It's good fuel, free, we'll need it, and put away as soon as I parked. 
(That was my justification.)
The 2nd mega pallet is now down and leveled for immediate moving of the semicircle
that's been growing.  Ignore the high-tech swimming pool drying/ protection cover.


Things were clogging up fast.  Gotta finish that shoulder rehab.  I miss doing this !
*
*


----------



## JSeery

The scrounge sedan (tm) strikes again.  Beech, locust and cherry.  This is two trips though.


----------



## warno

JSeery said:


> View attachment 185310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scrounge sedan (tm) strikes again.  Beech, locust and cherry.  This is two trips though.



You stuffed that in _that _car?  Very nice.


----------



## jatoxico

JSeery said:


> The scrounge sedan (tm) strikes again.  Beech, locust and cherry.  This is two trips though.



Got the variety pack I see. Looks like some locust in there which is pretty good stuff.


----------



## excessads

In my case, scroungewagon was not deployed as the mini-score is about 50 ft across the street from my driveway.  Neighbor's oak trees are getting pruned.  I don't really have to split the 4" diameter logs as they would fit in my century insert, but.....they will season faster.  Even with steel toe boots and wide stance, I m not taking any chances.  I tried the youtube Russian method laying the log down and aim at the corner and let gravity take its course:  

Boy, it works great!  Green wood or not, all got splitted.....safely.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JabaduGarfunkle

excessads said:


> In my case, scroungewagon was not deployed as the mini-score is about 50 ft across the street from my driveway.  Neighbor's oak trees are getting pruned.  I don't really have to split the 4" diameter logs as they would fit in my century insert, but.....they will season faster.  Even with steel toe boots and wide stance, I m not taking any chances.  I tried the youtube Russian method laying the log down and aim at the corner and let gravity take its course:
> 
> Boy, it works great!  Green wood or not, all got splitted.....safely.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> View attachment 185324
> 
> View attachment 185325



This is what I'm liking about this site... Never would've thought about that but I'll give it a try next time I'm splitting and who knows, maybe it'll be awesome.

/Hijack


----------



## CheapBassTurd

I'm trying the split technique as soon as it gets light.
Can't stop bringing the fibrous treasure home so I better figure out a
faster way to break it up.   Looks like he wasn't wasting energy in the swing either.
(He also looked like he bench presses Volkswagens.  LOL)

Good time for a multi piece comparison of axe, splitting maul, and an X-27 at this angle.
Currently the maul is winning until I get my swing back.  The maul can use gravity to gain head speed.

Sent from my Commodore 64 with dialup


----------



## JSeery

warno said:


> You stuffed that in _that _car?  Very nice.


Yeah, it's surprising what you can get in a 4 door car once you decide you don't care what happens to the upholstery.  I actually find myself more limited by the rear shocks than the actual space in the vehicle.


----------



## excessads

JSeery said:


> I actually find myself more limited by the rear shocks than the actual space in the vehicle.



Yeah, even though I did a little guesstimate of how much weight vs. what the Gross wt rating of the car plus the visual cue of tires not rubbing well, the struts look and bounce ok with no leaking but the alignment is messed up for sure, good thing I run out of space for stashing.  



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasufel

JSeery said:


> Yeah, it's surprising what you can get in a 4 door car once you decide you don't care what happens to the upholstery.  I actually find myself more limited by the rear shocks than the actual space in the vehicle.


I used to have a Plymouth hatchback and, once it was no longer my primary car, I hauled all sorts of stuff with it. It had only 2 doors (well, 3 if you count the hatch) and had a lot of cargo space with the back seat folded down. If I needed extra space I could remove the passenger seat pretty easily. You're right, though--weight is the real limiting factor.


----------



## Hasufel

excessads said:


> In my case, scroungewagon was not deployed as the mini-score is about 50 ft across the street from my driveway.  Neighbor's oak trees are getting pruned.  I don't really have to split the 4" diameter logs as they would fit in my century insert, but.....they will season faster.  Even with steel toe boots and wide stance, I m not taking any chances.  I tried the youtube Russian method laying the log down and aim at the corner and let gravity take its course:
> 
> Boy, it works great!  Green wood or not, all got splitted.....safely.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> View attachment 185324
> 
> View attachment 185325



I tried out the youtube method this morning and I agree, it works pretty well! I've been splitting some 12-inch white oak but it's really stringy and a bit knotty. The X27 wasn't doing much on the full rounds so I'd been using the Fiskars maul to halve or quarter them before switching to the X27. But with the new method, the X27 opens them right up. There was only one knotty round that needed two or three strikes to get started--all the others popped right open.


----------



## Dobish

so much restraint being had right now.....


----------



## warno

It won't be today's or even tomorrow's, but sometime soon I'm getting into this pile at the city dump.


----------



## excessads

warno said:


> It won't be today's or even tomorrow's, but sometime soon I'm getting into this pile at the city dump.
> 
> View attachment 185528


Holy COW! that's a landfill load of wood! How many cords would you think you got there?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## warno

Well let's be clear, its not all mine. It's the open to city residents city dump. Lol

I have no idea. The pile is, I'm just guessing, at least 100 feet square. And it consists of many small piles from dump trucks and semi dump trailers, And many many huge chucks that are at least 4 feet across. It's simply a dumb amount of wood.

Our town, and surrounding area is highly infested with EAB so the city has commissioned cutting down what seems like every other tree in town. It's sad to see such mature trees go but it's become a liability issue keeping them standing dead.


----------



## Dobish

we have a log and limb drop off this weekend.... last time they had one, i got a few pretty good scores... Not sure if I will have time to head up there and scrounge, but I can probably convince the wife that I need to take a load of brush


----------



## Smock2015

Where about is it in Illinois


----------



## JabaduGarfunkle

Picked up a nice load today from the tree removal place.  You can see mostly spruce on top but thats because I wanted to make sure I could fit all the ash first and topped off with spruce after.  Thanks for another half cord!


----------



## CheapBassTurd

*Good hit, Jabadu !  Was that snow in the background?



Whoops.  The first one is frankentractor V.*
Found two full ash, bucked at a beautiful 20" or so in the pic, and it's on the verge of punkosity.
Roadside, up here in woodstove country lie these babies mere yards from the stop sign and they are decomposing????
Are me n' Tim the only scroungers in a forested area?  Sheesh.   (Ran into a fellow scrounger named Tim.  We're both
far enough ahead that we share information.  lol)   This isn't even my personal permissioned stash.  I prefer bringing home
small loads that I can offload and split right away.   Usually it comes home and is in the stacks before I go in the house.
U can see that "cedar row" is now getting stuffed with rounds and the next 4X8 pallet is out n' leveled for stock.  The stack
now surpasses 100ft by 6-8 ft high.  Cedar row is 210 ft. (full acre)  Plenty of room for more.....
*
*


----------



## JabaduGarfunkle

CheapBassTurd said:


> *Good hit, Jabadu !  Was that snow in the background?*



Ya,.  A storm last week dumped over a foot on us and we have had more snow and rain since. Ah well... They don't call us the great white north for nothing


----------



## Destructor

The local cemeteries have been providing me with wood for the past two years. I enjoy walking through the old graveyards nearby. Last year I stumbled upon dumped cherry mostly cut to length in the maintenance area. I made several trips with my Grand Marquis to get all the stuff that was still good. It split well and dried out quickly. Another cemetery provided me with the cut up pieces of a blown down pine 12” dia. pieces. It took the limb of a maple with it. All of it fit in my trunk, three loads. Last spring I got 5 trunk loads of tulip and locust. A few weeks ago I went back to the cemetery that provided me with the cherry and scored some dead cedar. I’ll be going back for more. The cedar I don’t have to worry about rotting. The big rounds are a beautiful deep red inside. I got some white oak just up the street on the curb and I get all my fathers uglies that he can’t split down further, mostly oak and cherry. Over two cords by the trunk load. My grand Marquis has a surprisingly big trunk. I don’t have a stove yet but I use my masonry fireplace often, the masons who built it in ‘54 did a very nice job.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Up here in the hilly sliver of Indiana this is what people miss.
Looks like ordinary topography from the vantage point of the stop sign.
This 2 ash turned out to be 4 and is the "just laying there" rounds mentioned in post #40.
Now I just look for the power lines that crisscross the forested areas and the roads and just start looking.
Scrounging rules!   Bring home, split, dry, burn.





Grabbed and palletized 18 knot-free 10" to 22" barrels, and there's a full load of pretties still there!  (5 mini loads for me.)

Mama was pretty cool about it after I got most of the mess/ piled rounds under control on the pallet and
stuffing them in cedar row.  It only gets better after the greenery dies off.   Found quite a bit this last spring 
after the meltoff.


----------



## Hasufel

Hasufel said:


> I tried out the youtube method this morning and I agree, it works pretty well! I've been splitting some 12-inch white oak but it's really stringy and a bit knotty. The X27 wasn't doing much on the full rounds so I'd been using the Fiskars maul to halve or quarter them before switching to the X27. But with the new method, the X27 opens them right up. There was only one knotty round that needed two or three strikes to get started--all the others popped right open.


I was out splitting red oak this morning and found one important limitation to the youtube technique--it doesn't work so well if the rounds are getting soft around the edges. The soft stuff was cushioning the blow like a shock absorber. I had to switch back to the old method so that the ax was hitting the solid core. I guess I waited a bit too long, but I don't like splitting when it's warm and buggy outside.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Grabbed my standard 12pk of barrels and stripped the bark.  This batch is in the background
12ft below the road and about 4-5 ft above the swamp water level further back.
This group isn't going to stay intact long.  Had the punky slime under the stripped off bark, which
peeled off in large pieces.  The gooey layer was very thin and the wood is solid right under the bark n' slime layer.
Seen it before but not to this extent.  Some ends mushrooming, moldy white spots also.  Scraped off the slime
with my pocket knife and the wood goes hard right under it.  I think I got the stuff in time......

You guys on the other hand are seeing old news.     Keep 'em coming, gang.  I'm backing off a bit
unless there's a major score to post.   There's no reason for me to dominate this thread.

PS, the slime was ALL ash, as is 80% of the local scrounge.


----------



## Tom123

Asplundh is still cutting in the neighborhood. I got this load of white oak on my way home from church today.


----------



## spawner

Parents had a 3' thick sugar maple taken down today. Filled my truck as I cut/split it. trunk is 3'x25', and there are several large branches. this will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## spawner

Black birch and red oak, from a local farmers road. Load#3, from couple days ago... Just figured out how to post pictures


----------



## CheapBassTurd

*Change in plans and the scrounge is now gold. *(whether I want it that way or not)

A gifted red oak (and 1/2 of the wood wall in cedar row) just plain isn't ready.  It was a standing dying but
way wet inside during processing.  The scrounge split/stacked from April-Aug is burning great luckily.  Won't
be getting to the August section till shoulder so it still has time to dehydrate in that dry winter wind.   The red still
has moisture in the weight, sound, and putting it near my face.   This was without opening one up!   The surface
from the July splits are radiating water vapor still.   No way this stuff is going into the pig yet.

We're real darned lucky I started and didn't stop hoarding.  This last spring I kept grabbing all I could as if it
were still January and now it's paying us back.  That Red is gonna make next season sweet.  Looks like ash
scrounge this year as 80% of the usable fuel on site.  Some dry, the rest drying wonderfully.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Looking for a possible ID on this stuff.



Went to visit with my dear mommy today and my hometown dump has 4 loads of the same size.
The stuff is hard and smells like red oak.  Dry as dust and VERY heavy.  The quality and age make this my best 
score yet.
Then the plot takes a twist.  Gassin' up (@ $1.88 w/ preferred member card) with my kid in the avatar, and a random dude walks up
saying "You want more of that?"  We all know the answer to that.  I'm thinking "Gee, we have 5 years now promised scrounge rights
plus what's on site totalled up but I have pallets and a forest so go for it Mark".  "I'm in this sling with a busted chainsaw and anything you have
bucked would be a huge blessing, and I'll toss you some cash too."  He said he is an ex stover and just got tired of the rituals at his age and just 
pays the gas bill now.  Took my head off when he said "just get it off my property and there's 30-50 truckloads about the same size as
what you have there."  WHAT????   Did I hear you right?  Holy crap!    Went from 2 years ahead to 4 years ahead with scrounge rights, found
6 more piles in the dying foliage for another year, and he offers up his whole back yard other than some to be left for bonfire cookout parties.
His wife VERY gladly scribbles their name, number, addy, and hands it over.  Pics to follow indeed.   Then, there's still Asplundh coming to
drop 7 ash on my land a leafless tree I can't ID but looks like maple with the horizontal fat curved limbs of large and low diameter.  The bark edges 
say maple too.
Without going all religious on this thread, for those who live Biblically, Christians/Jews know the area where God allows us to test Him is with
our finances and the 10% minimum tithe.   Mama always gives up 50-75 bucks every week no matter how broke we are and literally every time
the money comes back even bigger and in different ways.  Bought a ladies stuff in the checkout line cuz she was short and she told her kid they 
had to put his cereal and other oddities back so they could afford basics and we told her to keep everything on the counter and we'll cover the
shortage, and go get a few things you passed over already.  Cost us 42 bucks.   Get home to a check in the mailbox for a hundred bux from
a church friend who wanted to bless us!   This happens all the time reinforcing my faith and trust that God is real and loves us all.

What I am doing is offering as much wood as one can carry if you really need a boost and aren't just being lazy or seeking handouts.
Bring a truck with a trailer and I'll give you a year's supply of firewood.  The price?  You have to stay for dinner and tolerate my family.
Anyone living within an hours drive, or peeps retired/ disabled with spare time that can drive further and hold down the couch overnite is cool too.
I can't keep all this free crap and not bless someone in need.  Plus, we can create the illusion that we have friends.  LOLOLOL
It will be pretty cool to meet a regular or two from the site, dear brothers of the flame.  We're an hour east of Chicago.

NotAlwaysCheap


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Unbelievable score and way to go helping those in need out. It's oak, can't tell red or white. Awesome, a man will reap what he sows.


----------



## Dobish

That's a great score, and a great opportunity to do well by others. Good work.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Cut a cord of dead ash for my elderly neighbor lady. Told her I would try and keep her pile up this winter. She has about half cord of good wood left from last year. Her brother who lives with her can split it with the splitter and stack it. I get access to their splitter and old tractor if need. I love felling and cutting, so works great. Wood I cut tonight was all 25% and under with most of it under 20%. Lots more trees marked for this winter. I know, pics or didn't happen, but it was late and dark. Next time.


----------



## jb6l6gc

Had an ash come down from neighbours side. Bit of work but she's all bucked, split and stacked


----------



## spawner

Sugar maple I think.


----------



## Tom123

During the week I saw Asplundh cutting on a dirt road along the power lines. This morning during some errands I checked it out. I did yard work  most of the day then grabbed the saw and safety equipment and went and had some fun. I got a little under a 1/4 cord of red oak and a few small rounds of maple that I had to cut to get at the oak. I will go back.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

*BONUS!
*
Got my first taker on a free winter of wood.  The bonus is he said I could use
his splitter and store it here cuz he rarely uses it!!   Fair deal indeed.  Gonna hook him up with
some prime stock.  Both 4X8 pallets are full now and more rounds stacked in the wood wall.
He gets the Cadillac.   (Oak n' ash combo.)

Update to my offer of free wood to site members.  If you are in need, gotcha covered.  It'll be ready to burn.
All split, and nothing under one year old.  Please don't message me if you can afford wood, or  are just looking
for an easy winter.


----------



## warno

Went to the city dump today




And didn't even put a dent in the pile


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Man you guys find some gold in those dumps. We have one nearby, but nothing but bramble and junk usually. Last year found oak but by the time i went back the next day it was gone. Occasionally some maple rounds or cherry, but seems like yours are stuffed with good wood. Is that maple or hickory?


----------



## excessads

In many ways, I m glad I only have less than 1/4 acre of land for seasoning plus she forbids me to scrounge anymore, otherwise I can really go at it like y'all are doing, follow by the justification of getting a chainsaw, splitter and build proper sheds/compounds for storage, the obsession is unstoppable


----------



## warno

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Is that maple or hickory?



I was thinking it was maple when I was grabbing it. there's some ash down in the bottom of the trailer too. the EAB got to it. this area is infested beyond belief which is terrible, but i don't have to feel bad about moving it.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Lookin' good, Warno !!
Indiana too on the ash borer.  Our only hope is a die off on the bugs
before the newer ash saplings mature enough to keep the borer in 
a positive population cycle.

Going now to pick up the splitter ! ! ! !
CheapHappyMark


----------



## CheapBassTurd

*Post #59.   Excess,
*
It really is unstoppable for me by choice.  
Used to be an out of control drinker and womanizer.
This is an awesome and positive place to direct my thoughts, making
living a normal life even easier.    After discussing this with the wife, she
sees it a bit differently now and we have the adjoining forest to play and stack in.   
I drive around in the scroungemobile, (stereo worth more than the truck)  with the
Christian tunes jammim',  praying and throwing fibrous treasure into the truck.
Kinda like the thread titled "The most healthy obsession ever?"   This is a good thing.

"Always better to go home smelling like gasoline and cigarrettes than wine and perfume"--- Old biker phrase


----------



## excessads

CheapBassTurd said:


> *Post #59.   Excess,
> *
> It really is unstoppable for me by choice.
> Used to be an out of control drinker and womanizer.
> This is an awesome and positive place to direct my thoughts, making
> living a normal life even easier.    After discussing this with the wife, she
> sees it a bit differently now and we have the adjoining forest to play and stack in.
> I drive around in the scroungemobile, (stereo worth more than the truck)  with the
> Christian tunes jammim',  praying and throwing fibrous treasure into the truck.
> Kinda like the thread titled "The most healthy obsession ever?"   This is a good thing.
> 
> "Always better to go home smelling like gasoline and cigarrettes than wine and perfume"--- Old biker phrase


Well, my vice was raging anger over things I can't control, long steming from childhood.  It got to a point I knew I had  to stop carrying the burden or ending it all.  Well, with the will to change and my other 1/2 stand by me through the last decade, I am a changed man.  We just happen to stumble upon the house with a fireplace needed attention.  The rest is history.  After a stressful day during summer, I always look forward to some quiet time alone to split and she will help stacking.

The weird thing is when I m splitting, I don't think about things don't go my way or people don't like me for reasons unknown.  I simply channel my energy and focus on the round in front of me.  How to get the most pressure on the top corner tip of the Fiskar onto the end if the log. Always looking for that perfect single pop split without getting hurt.  It's very simple, and like you said, it's a good thing.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

*Ahh....
I call it the "Jedi swing".  Focus, then land the perfect strike.
"Feel the Force as it flows through you, Luke"  LOL


*
Luckily I get to use Jedi gasoline instead of a human rotator cuff !
Best thing I ever bartered other than gf's.  
Left is some city dump freebies.  Oak and pine.
Quite the bonus having the forest to play in for feeding the hobby/ obsession.

CheapSoberGrinnin'


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Been splittin' my brains out enjoying some 70 degree November weather,
and had a most wonderful interruption.    Ran an errand and the boys were
out making sawdust!     Since I was hitting the C-store anyhoo snatched up
2 dozen doughnuts and a coupla 2 litres for the tree crew.  They asked "What'cha want?"  My
answer was anything under 27" and they literally started handing them to me.
Had the reflective vest and hardhat on and was happily tossing them in the truck.
Looking like one of them not one property owner questioned me.  One was a stover as
he had stax.  I left those but got everything on both sides.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Another two tire squishing loads on the poor scroungemobile.
They are nailing 4 miles of ash one street over from us here @ Cheap Acres.   Getting rained out on
more scrounge and splitting.  Been at it for many hours and a nice lil' break this is.


----------



## Hasufel

CheapBassTurd said:


> *Ahh....
> I call it the "Jedi swing".  Focus, then land the perfect strike.
> "Feel the Force as it flows through you, Luke"  LOL*


I wish I had a Jedi light saber...I bet I could buck & split wood in no time with one of those!!


----------



## excessads

Hasufel said:


> I wish I had a Jedi light saber...I bet I could buck & split wood in no time with one of those!!


Seriously, lol!


----------



## WayneN

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## captjack

Still working on this tree year later haha    When the crane set a section in my dump trailer it weighed 8k !   just the one section -  all the rest of it - the limb wood etc was about 2 ft in diameter -   got to love the big ol oak trees !


----------



## StihlKicking

captjack said:


> View attachment 188340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on this tree year later haha    When the crane set a section in my dump trailer it weighed 8k !   just the one section -  all the rest of it - the limb wood etc was about 2 ft in diameter -   got to love the big ol oak trees !



That's one booger of a crotch!


----------



## Hasufel

captjack said:


> View attachment 188340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on this tree year later haha    When the crane set a section in my dump trailer it weighed 8k !   just the one section -  all the rest of it - the limb wood etc was about 2 ft in diameter -   got to love the big ol oak trees !


How big of a wedge did you have to use on that?


----------



## CheapBassTurd

That triangle wedge on the front of a locomotive.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

*Great morning for a smoke drive.  *(smoke-free home)

The Asplundh fellers went thru the trouble of leaving me stax !!
How cool.  Went out at dawn and these were in groups at each cut site.



I went along taking only the best in each group.
I'm not the picky type.   There's so much available and we're so far ahead it only
makes sense to grab pretties exclusively and still leave decent stock for Timdude,
the other area scrounger than burns exclusively on freebies.

Not being cocky one bit either.  (It's hard to see body language and facial expressions on the interweb.)
This is a true blessing.   If scrounge was rare, I'd be scooping up knots and punkwood to keep my family warm affordably.


----------



## blades

Made a big old Box Elder into 11" pancakes for a fellow about the size of that Oak Pic. 42" bar- need to be attacked from both sides. I still have some Elm sections that the 42" bar almost doesn't reach all the way across.( believe it to be Siberian type not American)


----------



## diesel59

CheapBassTurd said:


> *Great morning for a smoke drive.  *(smoke-free home)
> 
> The Asplundh fellers went thru the trouble of leaving me stax !!
> How cool.  Went out at dawn and these were in groups at each cut site.
> View attachment 188368
> View attachment 188369
> 
> I went along taking only the best in each group.
> I'm not the picky type.   There's so much available and we're so far ahead it only
> makes sense to grab pretties exclusively and still leave decent stock for Timdude,
> the other area scrounger than burns exclusively on freebies.
> 
> Not being cocky one bit either.  (It's hard to see body language and facial expressions on the interweb.)
> This is a true blessing.   If scrounge was rare, I'd be scooping up knots and punkwood to keep my family warm affordably.


Nice scrounge! What is the wood with the dark heartwood on the top row in your truck bed? Can't tell from the pics. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Diesel,
I was thinking oak from the smell, but I really don't know.
I'll shoot side pics of the bark and post it in a bit.
The bark is very deep, even on the limbs.


----------



## diesel59

CheapBassTurd said:


> Diesel,
> I was thinking oak from the smell, but I really don't know.
> I'll shoot side pics of the bark and post it in a bit.
> The bark is very deep, even on the limbs.


Cool, just trying to hone my identification skills 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CheapBassTurd

The ash is obvious of course but I can't nail down the other two either.
Lower left in the left pic has me curious.  There's a fair amount around.
It's light and burns fast.  The dark stuff was crazy heavy.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Looks like smattering of goodies. see some ash. 
Top few rounds with tight bark, yellow ends look like mulberry, especially if the heartwood turned purple after a while. 
Top far right with orange end may be Osage. 
Deep fissured bark, light sap ring, darker heart looks like oak. Prob white. 
Gray bark softwood may be young basswood.


----------



## stevea621j

My neighbor has 3 similar sized trees down,  2 huge Oak in addition to this hickory. It's kind of hard to appreciate the size without a reference, but the base of the large vertical branch has a 2.5 foot diameter. I cut on this for 3 hours and have only about half of the branches cut up. I have some work to do.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

With the splitter on site now... Let the madness begin!
...............................................................................................................................Those two 4X8 pallets are going to get shredded first.
That's what two packages of doughnuts and a couple of 2 litres buys.
They were stacking more for me today !!  There's more now than I can bring home
in a reasonable amount of time.  These rounds can wait.  Brand new and clean.
Too green for this season so they go to the end of the line for the splitter.   The mess
is already getting smaller and much more organized.  Got 12C here.  That's almost 3 years !


----------



## Dobish

nice work! i'm still at around 5-6 cord, plan on splitting what I have left this week.  Then i can go back to looking for more!


----------



## Tom123

I got a couple hours of free time today so I loaded the saw and equipment into the truck and went back to the power lines. I finished up on the red oak log I worked on last time. I also got a few rounds of soft maple. I looked around a bit and found a white oak log in with the maple, I cut a few rounds and that will be the priority next time I go.


----------



## Dobish

we spent quite a bit of time on thursday morning and friday cleaning up the stuff that needed to be split... Saturday morning I went and picked up another load of reasonably cut pieces of elm... i didn't get a picture, but i swear it happened!  There were a few pieces that were a little long, but they didn't make me take the kindling and brush, so that was helpful!  i did find 1 or 2 little pieces of willow that were tossed in the pile, but I wasn't going to be the guy who left 2 pieces of wood out of the whole pile.

I had originally told the person that I was going to be out there on friday, then with the holiday I flaked. I called and talked to her, and she let me reschedule for saturday. when i got out there, she said "if you had texted, i probably would have said 'screw you', but since you called I knew you were sincere". She then offered to have me come out and cut down a few more elm on her property that were dead, so I may do that in the spring for her. Its a 3 minute drive from my office, so its not like it will be a huge hassle!


----------



## Dobish

this is literally around the corner from my house today (it has actually been sitting out there, but there was no free sign, so I didn't take it, and the neighbors were never around)... and of course i'm getting snow tires put on so I don't have a car to get home.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






as my wife said, we have been hoarding, so if it was meant to be, it will be there when I get back.


----------



## Dobish

well, i got the call that the tires had been swapped, headed home, and sure enough, 6 of the pieces were still there. I ended up loading 5 into the truck, and the 6th was too heavy for me to lift by myself so....

i left the truck where it was, rolled it down the street, and went back to get the truck! the looks I got from the guy walking his dog should have been photographed.... 

The rounds on the right were the scrounge from saturday that didn't need to be cut down.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Township trimmed up the honey locust branch leaning over the town hall building. Just a couple miles from me. Called they said yes so I grabbed it. 5-7 overnights there and well worth the time. That's the start of my winter time stack that will be split and moved to replace what's burned this year in spring. ￼hoping to add a lot more soon.


----------



## WayneN

New load this weekend I picked up. Maple. Heavy wood lol









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobish

Today was maple, locust, and a few big pine rounds. 

I might try and go back tomorrow for more big locust


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Good luck bustin' up that monster pine in the way-back.
(I'da grabbed it too temporarily having a splitter.)

I'm about to return the thing as the shoulder is doing well, and nearly all my gnarly stuff is
out of the way.  The rest flies apart in this sub freezing weather.


The stuff on the pallets breaks up well.  The gnarly pile is 2/3 stoved by now.
Getting so far ahead that I'm only collecting clean drops.  Not being spoiled, if I had to,
everything "wood" be fair game to warm my peeps.

Excellent hit, btw !!
Didja notice the two of us and Faithful being on this thread the mostest?  lol

Wayne, Nice work!  Looks like a good month of free 24/7 cooking there all in one bang!


----------



## kennyp2339

And the birds go "cheaps cheaps cheaps"


----------



## Dobish

CheapBassTurd said:


> Good luck bustin' up that monster pine in the way-back.
> (I'da grabbed it too temporarily having a splitter.)



i wouldn't have thought of grabbing it if I didn't have the splitter. i was going to get some of the smaller stuff, but I figure there aren't a ton of people picking up free wood that have a splitter, so it was only fair I take a few bigger pieces


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute

Dobish said:


> View attachment 185373
> 
> 
> so much restraint being had right now.....


You know you want it Dob lol.


----------



## Dobish

husky345 vermont resolute said:


> You know you want it Dob lol.


i saw that.... i am mean to big blue, but its not that big!


----------



## Dobish

i just filled my truck with locust again last night, and there may be another load coming this afternoon....


----------



## Dobish

over the last couple of days i scored a little less than a cord of locust. there might be more over there, but i haven't done a drive-by. I might try and swing by there. I still need to bust out the saw and clear up some of this bigger stuff (most of the logs i brought home over the weekend were 4', so i need to cut those down).


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Took a churchbud a load tonight and naturally made the scroungemobile steer it's way past
the pallet factory and hit the motherlode!   It disappears fast this time of year so I was shocked to
see my very favorite, the "lego bricks" still there under a camo of snow hiding the goodies for my
family to enjoy.




The missing section from the right side of the scroungemobile is the group taken into the foyer in the right pic.
The stuff is dense 3X5's and oak from the smell.  The small stuff gets the hatchet touch to make wonderful kindle.




Having had internet over 15 years I learned to post pics on this site so it's kinda fun still!   Made a lil' wall for the legos to
dry out a bit, the hearth, unfinished backing due to running out of extra cash, and Dozer doing what he does best, dozing
and the keeper/ guardian of the stove.  The guy gets so hot he goes out to pee and then naps in the snow too with that
monster thick coat.
Yes I'm ready for the fallout.  I put crap on the hearth to warm or dry it.  Only when home of course but it happens and is
a great way to dry my wet dead scrounge before tossing it in the pigbelly.  Great shoewarmer too !!


----------



## Dobish

this was my scrounge from the other day.... 




top right log is 14" dia x 4'. there is another pile like that on the other side buried in snow...


----------



## CheapBassTurd

The wood wall got DECIMATED during the cold snap recently and successfully endured !

Easily replaceable with the 4X8 pallets still loaded full as I've been using the splitter on the uglies that have
accumulated.    Nice to have the thing here but don't want the responsibility of replacing the motor that smokes just a bit
too much.  The valve guides are worn, so it runs fine but is wearing out the internals.  I'm just keeping the oil level
constant, bustin' the uglies and getting it back to churchbud asap.  The pallets are my clean stuff that the Fiskie flies right thru,
and there's literally tons of it.

Cheap n' still warm


----------



## kennyp2339

Hmmm I think I see maybe bicycle powered hydro's?


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Ken, It would give my teenagers somethin' to do, and mama always wants to shed an lb here n' there.

Luckily for my health, she doesn't browse this site often.


----------



## kennyp2339

CheapBassTurd said:


> Luckily for my health


Well after tomorrow's and Christmas days feasts I might need to borrow the bike hydro unit, oh and I forgot, im the x-mas cookie taste tester tonight, better get my fat pants out of the closet.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

It wasn't worth a new thread but I found a smart place fer an ash dump w/ snow for safety.....





It started at the base on the side a few weeks ago.....
Gonna collapse soon.     Coulda used a boomstick, but those are very salty and hard to find.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

3 days later the stump is now gone ! ! !

Gotta few more stumps to go...........  Glad it worked.  I took the longest to dry the thing,
then it just smoldered itself into oblivion.


----------



## Dobish

we had a massive wind event here, and the elm that I have been waiting to take down took care of itself. I had a friend call me up and tell me he has a bunch of cut and split wood for me.... came in to work, and everyone is telling me I can come get wood out of their yards from the trees that came down...


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

First load from a tree crew trimming for local utility, supposedly the easement hasn't been maintained in 30 years. More loads to come I hear!


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute

CheapBassTurd said:


> Looking for a possible ID on this stuff.
> View attachment 187717
> View attachment 187718
> 
> Went to visit with my dear mommy today and my hometown dump has 4 loads of the same size.
> The stuff is hard and smells like red oak.  Dry as dust and VERY heavy.  The quality and age make this my best
> score yet.
> Then the plot takes a twist.  Gassin' up (@ $1.88 w/ preferred member card) with my kid in the avatar, and a random dude walks up
> saying "You want more of that?"  We all know the answer to that.  I'm thinking "Gee, we have 5 years now promised scrounge rights
> plus what's on site totalled up but I have pallets and a forest so go for it Mark".  "I'm in this sling with a busted chainsaw and anything you have
> bucked would be a huge blessing, and I'll toss you some cash too."  He said he is an ex stover and just got tired of the rituals at his age and just
> pays the gas bill now.  Took my head off when he said "just get it off my property and there's 30-50 truckloads about the same size as
> what you have there."  WHAT????   Did I hear you right?  Holy crap!    Went from 2 years ahead to 4 years ahead with scrounge rights, found
> 6 more piles in the dying foliage for another year, and he offers up his whole back yard other than some to be left for bonfire cookout parties.
> His wife VERY gladly scribbles their name, number, addy, and hands it over.  Pics to follow indeed.   Then, there's still Asplundh coming to
> drop 7 ash on my land a leafless tree I can't ID but looks like maple with the horizontal fat curved limbs of large and low diameter.  The bark edges
> say maple too.
> Without going all religious on this thread, for those who live Biblically, Christians/Jews know the area where God allows us to test Him is with
> our finances and the 10% minimum tithe.   Mama always gives up 50-75 bucks every week no matter how broke we are and literally every time
> the money comes back even bigger and in different ways.  Bought a ladies stuff in the checkout line cuz she was short and she told her kid they
> had to put his cereal and other oddities back so they could afford basics and we told her to keep everything on the counter and we'll cover the
> shortage, and go get a few things you passed over already.  Cost us 42 bucks.   Get home to a check in the mailbox for a hundred bux from
> a church friend who wanted to bless us!   This happens all the time reinforcing my faith and trust that God is real and loves us all.
> 
> What I am doing is offering as much wood as one can carry if you really need a boost and aren't just being lazy or seeking handouts.
> Bring a truck with a trailer and I'll give you a year's supply of firewood.  The price?  You have to stay for dinner and tolerate my family.
> Anyone living within an hours drive, or peeps retired/ disabled with spare time that can drive further and hold down the couch overnite is cool too.
> I can't keep all this free crap and not bless someone in need.  Plus, we can create the illusion that we have friends.  LOLOLOL
> It will be pretty cool to meet a regular or two from the site, dear brothers of the flame.  We're an hour east of Chicago.
> 
> NotAlwaysCheap



Looks like sugar maple to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobish

Yesterday's scrounge... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
All I had to do was take a load of brush off his hands, but he split it all. My splitter wouldn't start the other day, and I ripped the starter rope out yesterday...


----------



## Dobish

Today's load. Not sure of wood type


----------



## Dobish

i'm pretty sure what i picked up was cottonwood... not really my finest choice, but it will keep me warm for a little bit 

I also got to get out and use the saw for a little bit, and helped a friend clean up their yard. Turns out one of my co-workers is renting my friends house, so when I discovered i knew who lived there, I stopped raking up the mess I didn't make :D


----------



## Bushfire

Dobish said:


> Today's load. Not sure of wood type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192520
> View attachment 192521


Definitely some walnut in there by the looks of it.  Splits real nice.


----------



## Dobish

Bushfire said:


> Definitely some walnut in there by the looks of it.  Splits real nice.


it feels a lot lighter than walnut... that would be nice. I will split a piece later and see what the split looks like...


----------



## TedyOH

Took a walk in the woods after yesterday's wind storm....future scrounge of beech that fell across the 4 wheeler path...perfect!


----------



## Dobish

Dobish said:


> it feels a lot lighter than walnut... that would be nice. I will split a piece later and see what the split looks like...


turns out it had been dead for a while, so maybe it is walnut!


----------



## Dobish

well, it sure split nice... some of it actually had a bit of purple under the bark. Moisture content was around 54%, so it wasn't that dead.


----------



## Bushfire

Dobish said:


> View attachment 192605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, it sure split nice... some of it actually had a bit of purple under the bark. Moisture content was around 54%, so it wasn't that dead.



That's walnut.  Given your location, it could be a walnut that has succumbed to Thousand Cankers Disease:http://www.thousandcankers.com/


----------



## Allagash350

Not sure if I did this right, but this was yesterday's "scrounge". Customer of mine is selling his house and moving in the next few weeks. I asked him about the wood pile while I was moving a shed for him.
 It helped that it was covered in snow and 20 degrees. He said If I could get it gone before the closing I could have it for free. 
I figure maybe 4 cords or a bit more? All been cut for about 3 years and fairly small peices so it is easy to manage.
I have a bit more to go back for, but the dump trailer was full and I have a sander in my truck at the moment, and my back was done for. Busted my butt and did it in 6.5 hours including 15 minutes drive to my house to unload, sharpening etc. 4 trips total. Very very happy about this, my wife wasn't thrilled about the wood strewn around the yard


----------



## Dobish

Allagash350 said:


> Busted my butt and did it in 6.5 hours including 15 minutes drive to my house to unload, sharpening etc. 4 trips total. Very very happy about this, my wife wasn't thrilled about the wood strewn around the yard


if you can move it that quick, you will get the yard cleared in no time


----------



## Allagash350

Haha yeah in theory. Probably won't deal with it until I have time to split it at the same time.


----------



## Dobish

Allagash350 said:


> Haha yeah in theory. Probably won't deal with it until I have time to split it at the same time.


how do you eat an elephant?  one bite at a time.....


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Bishdude,
I have some of that too in my scrounge mess somewhere.  LOL
It was very pretty purple-ish inside and very thick bark, almost an inch thick.
Been busting away at the 4X8 pallets and getting it into the wall o' wood.
That whole mess was in no particular order, just stacked by MC.  Used up a fair bit
by now and the replacements are stacked more loosely.  Kinda cool changing the flavor
of the day and testing out different combos as noted in the "what's in yer stove right now" thread.

Allagash,
I always split my scrounge as soon as I get it home, and do only about a dozen rounds per trip.
Similar to your pattern.  The problem in the pics was a blown shoulder socket and healing nicely
now.  Also a borrowed splitter on site to shred the uglies.  There's so much scrounge in this area
I haven't cut a single limb yet even living in the forest, and look what the cat dragged home over 7 months!!
(three years at home and another 2-3 permissioned waiting for me to haul back in the scroungemobile)
It's insane that the C-stores sell out those ridiculous bundles of 6 dollar firewood and they sell fast too!
Lots of rich folks from the Chicago area have a 2nd home here.  Some have fireplaces and still let me
scavenge their frontage???     Whatever, and thanks.  LOL  It's all about keeping the AEP bill around $100
here @ Cheap Acres.
Even more insane is that I don't have a working saw.  A neighbor gave me three that need a carb rebuild but waiting
till summer for that messy sitting-still chore outdoors.
Third pic is from the lil' November heatwave, temps were in the 60's, and 2/3 of the trees
had dropped their leaves.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

today's btus. Been picking at my neighbors log pile for a few weeks and finally we decided it makes more sense to use the skidder and load the trailer. Cut out atleast one handling. Should last me a month. I hope.


----------



## Hubby with a C

The forest service has been doing some thinning to reduce the danger of wildfire. They took a bunch of trees down and bucked a bunch of wood. I called my county and they said I could take it. I got 4 loads of wood. It is a mix of Elm, Russian Olive, Ponderosa Pine, and Juniper. Mostly Pine.


----------



## buddythehuman

Scored a load of apple!


----------



## NaturalCauses

First scrounge since I started burning, I think I might get addicted! Not good at IDing wood yet, but it's BTU's, so I'm happy [emoji3]


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Any smell to it?


----------



## NaturalCauses

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Any smell to it?


Nothing really noticable. Haven't split it yet and it's frozen, so that might keep the scent down.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

NaturalCauses said:


> Nothing really noticable.


OK thought it might be sassafras, but it deff has a noticeable scent. Doesn't look like most common hardwoods. If that's all the larger the tree got, it might be a lesser known understory tree.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

today's work. 2 hours worth anyways. Half of the trailer load from above !


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Is the wood yellow? Hard to tell from the pics. And did it come from a fence line?


----------



## NaturalCauses

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Is the wood yellow? Hard to tell from the pics. And did it come from a fence line?


It didn't come from a fence line. It was a large tree, I just took some of the smaller logs sure to lack of a trailer. I think it's all limb wood of that helps. The wood is white.
Here's one more picture, I can get summer better ones in the morning.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Gonna have to say some sorta pine based on that pic.


----------



## Dobish

NaturalCauses said:


> It didn't come from a fence line. It was a large tree, I just took some of the smaller logs sure to lack of a trailer. I think it's all limb wood of that helps. The wood is white.
> Here's one more picture, I can get summer better ones in the morning.
> View attachment 192842


i think it looks a little like willow to me...


----------



## NaturalCauses

Dobish said:


> i think it looks a little like willow to me...


I think you are right. Looking up pictures of willow bark, it looks similar to the trunk pieces that were in the pile.


----------



## Dobish

if it isn't sticky, and splits pretty straight, it is probably willow. it will dry out really fast, and will be good for shoulder season or quick hot fires.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute

buddythehuman said:


> Scored a load of apple!



Nice taco buddy [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Dobish said:


> i think it looks a little like willow to me..


Think your right


----------



## Slacker

The result of 3 truck loads I scored from a Craigslist ad.  Red Oak, White Oak, Cherry, Beech and a little bit of Poplar for fire starter.  The stack in the rear is a tad over 6' tall and 12' long.


----------



## Dobish

Slacker said:


> View attachment 192944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The result of 3 truck loads I scored from a Craigslist ad.  Red Oak, White Oak, Cherry, Beech and a little bit of Poplar for fire starter.  The stack in the rear is a tad over 6' tall and 12' long.


nice score!


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Slacker said:


> The result of 3 truck loads I scored from a Craigslist ad. Red Oak, White Oak, Cherry, Beech and a little bit of Poplar for fire starter. The stack in the rear is a tad over 6' tall and 12' long.


Very nice mix of wood there.


----------



## Dobish

picked up about a weekend's worth of cedar this morning. worth the 12 minute drive i would say.

there is a huge downed tree in the parking lot of a trailhead that I have been eyeing. It has been dead for at least 4 years, and it finally collapsed in the last windstorm. I am thinking i may just pull in there and start cutting...


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Bustin' up some recent roaside  Asplundh, came across some BRIGHT yellow meat.
The wife sez it's a mineral getting sucked up the roots, and I haven't a clue.
It's actually brighter than in the pics.   Yes, just for giggles, split the bowling ball too.




Added this white split ash for contrast, and more waiting for the scroungemobile....




I'm appreciating an ID on the yellow wood, and what's in the truck in pic 6.

Thanx fellas,
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeap

PS the roadside pic is an ash and a something with very deep crisscross bark, not the yellow cedarlike substance.


----------



## jatoxico

CheapBassTurd said:


> I'm appreciating an ID on the yellow wood, and what's in the truck in pic 6.



Stuff in pic #1 looks a lot like cedar to me.


----------



## Dobish

yep, looks like a cedar to me...


----------



## Dobish

It's a little punky on the inside... But it split real easy


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Still, ya can't beat the price.


----------



## Dobish

i just got an alert for a bunch of free ash, so I left work to go get it. It wasn't there, then I see another alert.... same guy decided he was going to charge $50 for his pile of ash wood and decided to move the whole pile and cover it so nobody would take it.

I was going to throw him some cash for the free wood, but after he pulled the bait and switch, I wasn't going to pay $50 for it....


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Pile o' scrounge. Mix of ash, hedge and elm. Prob about 1/3 cord maybe.


----------



## Tom123

Small load of soft maple today. On my way home from work last night I saw some trees on the side of the road so I went by on my errands this morning. I didn't even bring a saw. There was three other trucks there so I went down the road a bit. I found some 4-5' long pieces that I flipped into the truck. Mostly silver maple but one piece is a 4" white oak limb.


----------



## Rangerbait

Do you guys ever just drive up to someone's house and ask if you can take care of some of their downed trees?  There are a TON of trees in people's yards on my way to work...very tempting to go ring a doorbell or two.


----------



## NaturalCauses

Got another pickup load from Craigslist:










I want to say black walnut, but I'll differ to the experts.


----------



## Allagash350

Rangerbait said:


> Do you guys ever just drive up to someone's house and ask if you can take care of some of their downed trees?  There are a TON of trees in people's yards on my way to work...very tempting to go ring a doorbell or two.


I have several times back when I was selling wood. A lot of people just don't want to deal with it or pay to have it done.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Doesn't look quite like walnut, which the bark crossection should be chocolate and the bark more furrowed. Looks like red elm, also known as slippery elm. You can see the slime seeping out the red cambien. Bark is also layered if you look close, same as American elm.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Ranger,
"Bangin' on doors" is my #1 supplier.
Spent literally hours splitting today in a tank top in January this beautiful near record high afternoon!
Almost 60 degrees n' sunny.  Had the house opened up to change the air, full shut down for ash cleanout
and recementing a few cracks, enjoying a huge coffee n' worship tunes, etc.  Life was good today @ Cheap Acres.
Back to being a workin' man Monday so life is REAL good !! !! !!
Ye-Hah,
Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeap


----------



## snavematt

I get to keep all this poplar from the neighbors house. No fun cutting it in rain and 40 degrees. It's poplar but oh well it burns










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyroheater

found an ad last week for a whole $h*t Load of Eucalyptus. I don't have a trailer so I am kicking myself in the butt cause I only got away with about a pickup truck full...


----------



## pyroheater

Heres a load of mixed wood mostly Oak I got this weekend


----------



## Dobish

mmmmmm tasty.


----------



## Karl Hungus

I don't do any scrounging. I got enough wood laying around already cut to length. Needs splitting and stacking.
I did do some donating of wood to the neighbor. Just to get it out of the way.
All was shag bark hickory, ironwood, sugar maple and some red oak.
I figure it was good Karma to give it to neighbor.

I guess that makes the scroungee? or did I descrounge some wood?
not sure.


----------



## liquidskin

My first real scrounge.. town cut up a fallen tree thanks to the nor'easter and left it. Stove size pieces! Woo hoo

Ash I think? But I'm having a hard time seeing the X or diamonds in the bark... I do see the EAB damage though...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Think that's a white oak variety. I can't see any rays in the end, but the cut makes it hard to really see any detail. Grain, bark and sapwood look very much like oak. A borer has deff been in the tree, similar to EAB, but there are lots of diff species that affect other trees.


----------



## liquidskin

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Think that's a white oak variety. I can't see any rays in the end, but the cut makes it hard to really see any detail. Grain, bark and sapwood look very much like oak. A borer has deff been in the tree, similar to EAB, but there are lots of diff species that affect other trees.



Interesting, thanks. I saw the borer trail and got fixated on Ash. More than happy for it to be oak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Post #159,
That's the best kind of hit!
a week or more of 24/7 cookin' all for the trouble of bringing it home and busting it up.
Split on, Wayne, split on, Garth.


----------



## Rangerbait

A buddy from work has a 250 acre ranch, and had some piles of wood that he wants gone. This is what I grabbed in about an hour this morning, and there's probably enough there to keep me in hardwoods for the next 10 years!










That stuff that's yellow in the middle...is that locust?


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute

Today's haul
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 some hard maple [emoji260] and poplar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom123

Another small scrounge today, logs were cut and ready to go. Town cut them. All young black cherry.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute

I love [emoji523] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Gotta nuther tire squishing load of red from the illegal dump by my mom's.
It's a construction site for a new shopping center, and the owner was my dad's (rip) buddy.
He wants it off his property, and was bucked stove sized before being dumped at the construction
location.
.....Mom is so glad I'm visiting with her so often this winter.  LOLOLOL

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeap


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Another full truck/trailer load. Got the rest of the red oak off my client's prop and about half the shagbark hickory. Don't know if I'll go back for the rest of the hickory. Rounds r big, so I have to quarter them, which since they're already drying was a freakin chore. Place is about 40 min away and I got a field half mile from my house that's got cherry, ash, bitternut, and hedge to get if it ever freezes. Very thankful for the provision.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Update:
After destroying a good half of the wood wall been bringin' it home from some of my permissioned
properties.  Glad there's plenty of nice folk up here who don't stove and aren't trying to make a buck off 
of those who are stovers.  They just want it gone.








Pic 1:  Pine n' red mess from autumn
#2: 1/2 of the tire squisher red brought home yesterday.  The rest is S/S'ed.
#3: Brung home some ash n' pine on the way home from church.
#4: Refilling the wood wall and the redneck truck cap/ woodshed still under construction. (cost- zero)
#5: Full view of what's currently on site and restocking the 120 ft. wall.
#6: Mostly red brought home before the last snow.
Bicycles galore of course cuz I have kids and a broken garage door spring.
The motorcycle is out too (KLR 650 post Apocolypse transpo lol)
Tailgate hinge bolt broke so NOBODY tailgates me bringin' home wood fuel.  
Got all of this winter and next winter here. 
Much more awaits...........  As said, lotsa nice folk in this area.
80% red, ash, and maple/ 20% pine,poplar, balsa-like fast n' hot stuff, and a few oddball walnut, hickory, cherry, apple, 
and assorted roadkill.
Still haven't used a saw yet.  LOLOL


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

CheapBassTurd said:


> Glad there's plenty of nice folk up here who don't stove and aren't trying to make a buck off
> of those who are stovers.


Yes. I'm in the same boat........refilling shed for the next couple months of burning and stocking up a pile for splitting and then later dragging down to the drying stacks. The only thing I enjoy about winter weather is doing this.


----------



## Dobish

i got a trailer full of maple, aspen and cherry yesterday. there was a lot of brush with it, but it is a few days worth of wood (about 1/4 cord).  I spend an hour with the saw the other day and got just about everything I had cut down to length. Now its time to get back to splitting!


----------



## kavu

New to the forum but occasional lurker for a long time...2 loads off craigslist that i grabbed today


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Welcome. Looks like red oak.....That's a sweet haul.


----------



## kavu

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Welcome. Looks like red oak.....That's a sweet haul.


Thanks. It was!


----------



## cmarc

Scrounged up a couple of truck loads from behind a friends house after a tornado went through a few months back.


----------



## Dobish

Dobish said:


> i got a trailer full of maple, aspen and cherry yesterday. there was a lot of brush with it, but it is a few days worth of wood (about 1/4 cord).  I spend an hour with the saw the other day and got just about everything I had cut down to length. Now its time to get back to splitting!



after getting it all cut up, it ended up being closer to a 1/2 cord. i also knocked over one of my stacks of locust, so I had to restack that.... short pieces are really annoying


----------



## Slacker

I've added to post 137.  Not a true scrounge as I had to pay for this but some say I stole it at $50 for all of it.  2.75 truck loads with about 1/2 cord of Black Locust and the rest Cherry, Oak, a little Poplar, with some Apple.


----------



## Allagash350

Got about 3/4 or so of a cord of seasoned white oak and some red. Love the noise of seasoned wood hitting another peice, music to my ears. Would have got more but my sander had 2yds of sand in it and didn't want to push it with tongue weight


----------



## Jeffm1

buddythehuman said:


> Scored a load of apple!


Saweeeet!


----------



## snavematt

Still working on this, gonna be the death of me I think. At least it's down hill to the splitter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalCauses

Spent my Saturday morning picking this up from Craigslist. 6 full pickup beds full (Chevy Colorado 5 foot bed). Luckily it was only a 4 mile drive from my house. Definitely over a cord worth.


----------



## Rangerbait

The fruits of this morning's trip out with the new saw




Picked this up from a buddy's house who's moving and needed it gone to get his deposit back...he said its hickory and paid $150 for it a year ago...the bark looks right, but I'll have to split some of it to see what it really looks like.


----------



## fishki

A little scrounged up pile of 50+ year old hedge fence posts that I found laying out in a field, born and raised with these post and they don't go bad so I wasn't going to pass them up. Got them home, cut them up, and loaded the stove. Got so damn hot had to put a big fan blowing across the stove to strip off some heat. Keeps going like this I'm going to have to open some doors.


----------



## Rangerbait

View attachment 194207

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Got the latest scrounge all split up yesterday, and now I get to stack it all since I have the day off.


----------



## Dobish

not a new scrounge, but i finally got around to stacking and splitting the rest of the locust and walnut that has been tossed in the yard. 



I still have probably 1.5-2 cord that needs split and stacked that I have picked up and finally cut down to size. It was so nice to stack all these even length pieces....


----------



## Rangerbait

It's been a busy weekend for me...I took today off just so I could finish processing my scrounge from Saturday. Went out at the crack of dawn that day and cut for just over an hour and got a full load all the way to the top of the sideboards. Spent the afternoon and most of Sunday splitting it, then a good portion of today stacking about a third of a Holz Hausen. The fact that it was in the 50s with bluebird skies here today was icing on the cake. Can't beat stacking wood in a t shirt in February!


----------



## Tom123

My son works on the grounds crew at a private high school. He brought me home a load of wood today. Slippery elm and soft maple.


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Nice job,  fellas !!

Brought home 14 rounds of ash.  They were stacked very neatly under a billboard,
but never taken away.  Old stuff, black-ish ends and the bottom row was mushroomed.
Left the very soft and collapsing bottom row.  lol.  With them elevated, they got hand
split quite easily and taken right to the firebox, and under the overhang in the staging
area on the porch.   Nice lil' few day hit, and I didn't need to touch the wood wall.
With our redneck woodshed (truck cap with pallet walls) the wall is now ALL for seasoning
next year's stash.  The shed holds a cord or more of very dead roadkill for fast drying and
the wall is now red, ash, maple, and assorted hugely green Asplundh drops.   Pics to follow
soon as the stacks of rounds are going away fast.   The shoulder repair is rehabbed wonderfully.
The splitter gets used but I'm hand splitting faster than the machine can do except on that
stringy gnarly elm n' such knotted pieces.  (still the green is way down the wall from what can be
used in October)  Won't even get to the greenage for another season.  Feels good to be this far
ahead now with 1 year + a week on wood.  2-3 yrs on site with much more to come........

Maybe someday I'll get those donated saws running.


----------



## Woodsplitter67

Got a solid cord of white oak in the driveway. Given to me by one of the farmers i know. He had some trees fall in a field. I have like 3 more cords at least to get


----------



## pyroheater

very nice scores you all got here... I just got about a half a cord of free Eucalptus, all huge 75+lbs rounds. Some of these would make a great coffee table


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Welcome to the zoo, Splitter67 and Pyro.
Is the 67 your birth year?  ('66 model myself)

I  GOTTA stop bringing home truckloads of this stuff !!
I'm overloaded with rounds even though they disappear quickly enough.
Some guys were pulled over eyeballing and pointing across the ditch at my largest
permisionned ash stash so it's coming home as of today.  There was literally three guys
standing together at the place I pull over and they were pointing at wood and discussing
(likely) ways to easily cross the water.  This whole road is busy and ALL scrounged except
my stockpiles safe with the moat along 2 linear acres.   I carry a 6 foot 2x12 and lay it across the bottom 
and it's instantly a sidewalk, albeit steep sides.  I've already stacked the rounds into piles on high ground
and others are standing on end.  It doesn't even look random.  I've made 6 runs total since last
summer and there's at least 6 more truckloads.   Oh, the price of being a professional scavenger......
Maybe a coupla No Trespass signs would help.


----------



## Woodsplitter67

CBT yes my model year is 67... i am soon to be sitting on 14 cords of all free wood. I am sitting on white, red, blackjack oak, hickory, black cherry and some black walnut. This is a real addiction. Love me some wood...i will never buy wood..


----------



## Rangerbait

Headed out again at the crack of dawn this morning for a little two-stroke therapy


----------



## Woodsplitter67

Here is the end product  of post 189.. my free score landed me 1.5 cords in the wood shed..


----------



## HisTreeNut

NaturalCauses said:


> Got another pickup load from Craigslist:
> 
> View attachment 193209
> 
> 
> View attachment 193210
> 
> 
> View attachment 193211
> 
> 
> I want to say black walnut, but I'll differ to the experts.



What does it smell like?  Walnut has a very definitive smell to it.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Next door neighbor cut down a tree and his son didn't want it.  Any guesses?    




Got the kiddos to help haul the splits and kindling.  A good day.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Red oak?


----------



## HisTreeNut

Looks to be but I am thinking it might be white oak.  The oak I got the other week had much more red in it than this.  This has a little different smell, similar, but a little less sweet.
Regardless, it is oak, it is split, and its going in my stack tomorrow.   The neighbor was impressed at how well the kiddos worked and how polite they were.
Still, a good day...nah...a great day & feeling blessed.


----------



## bcrewcaptain

gotta love it when the next door neighbor tells you they want a couple trees dropped. Obviously won't be any good next yr, but good to have in surplus. All the fresh wood is todays work. Poor quad and cart have had it. 3-4 rounds at a time, about 1000yards round trip through the woods each trip. I'm beat.


----------



## Dobish

today's scrounge








The whole tree is coming down, but I grabbed a few pieces. Any idea what type of wood? Looks a little like red oak....


----------



## Espartaco

Picked all this up from a local furniture builder, wood box is stuffed with those large pellets. Some of it has some paint markings but don't think it will be an issue


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Still bringing it home (daily for a week) and straight to the splitter and axe.
Got the driveway mess knocked out too.  The 4X8 pallets aren't shrinking the
way they should.  The wife sez it's because I keep bringing home stock---DUH!!
Of course it is.  lol   The left 6 sections of the wood wall are all red, ash, and maple
for the hardcore cold next season.  The redneck woodshed is 7/8 stocked now with
90% red, and some ash.  That thing holds at least 1 C.   The rest of the wall is getting
very full now too with all common species but mainly the good harder woods.
Good scavenging and progress as of late with the good weather and my shoulder healed.

*BTW, very nice scores in the last group of posts !!  Nice work, gents.  (tipping hat in respect)*


*


*
*



*
The bottom row is a 21 incher, still a bit wet as you can see around the splitter wedge stopped at 1/2", and the pile one round made !


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Small load of cherry. Lots more there.


----------



## Dobish

with the nice weather, and a weekend without plans, i have finally gotten around to clearing up some of my scrounges....

This was about half way. I haven't finished it yet, maple floors, walnut rafters, aspen insides, elm second floor*, with a cedar roof*




*proposed
and the pile by the splitter was nap time yesterday   a mix: 1/2cord elm, 1/4 cord cedar, and 1/4 cord honey locust.


----------



## Woodsplitter67

Dobish said:


> with the nice weather, and a weekend without plans, i have finally gotten around to clearing up some of my scrounges....
> 
> This was about half way. I haven't finished it yet, maple floors, walnut rafters, aspen insides, elm second floor*, with a cedar roof*
> View attachment 194968
> 
> *proposed
> and the pile by the splitter was nap time yesterday   a mix: 1/2cord elm, 1/4 cord cedar, and 1/4 cord honey locust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194969


I see a DHT 22 ton in there... good choice


----------



## Woodsplitter67

Here is this weekends scrounge. This is like 2.5 cords when all said and done. Not all made the pick. Already had rounds cut Had the kids out there running the equipment.


----------



## Dobish

Woodsplitter67 said:


> I see a DHT 22 ton in there... good choice


Yeah, I picked it up at their factory sale...


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Load of hedge with a few pieces of ash buried in there too. Unfortunately the rain has begun after our week of dry weather which will render this field too muddy until another dry stretch or a deep freeze (which seems even more unlikely). Oh well, gotta couple more places I can maybe get to in the interim, but farther away.


----------



## Dobish

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Load of hedge with a few pieces of ash buried in there too. Unfortunately the rain has begun after our week of dry weather which will render this field too muddy until another dry stretch or a deep freeze (which seems even more unlikely). Oh well, gotta couple more places I can maybe get to in the interim, but farther away.
> View attachment 195184


How'd you get my truck?


----------



## CheapBassTurd

I noticed the truck thing a few days ago.  LOLOL


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Dobish said:


> How'd you get my truck?


Great minds think alike! hahaha I love this truck. I added new shocks with spring assist and really like the added stiffness, as well as the extra inch of lift they gave. I'm thinking about adding another spring this year to make it a true 3/4ton. Maybe....it needs u-joints and bearings checked and a tune-up at least before anything else. She's a beast though......I've had well over a ton in it numerous times. I pray a lot on the way home.


----------



## Dobish

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Great minds think alike! hahaha I love this truck. I added new shocks with spring assist and really like the added stiffness, as well as the extra inch of lift they gave. I'm thinking about adding another spring this year to make it a true 3/4ton. Maybe....it needs u-joints and bearings checked and a tune-up at least before anything else. She's a beast though......I've had well over a ton in it numerous times. I pray a lot on the way home.


i just had ole' rusty in the shop. replaced all the lines on the front... cost me 4 times what i paid for the truck!

i asked them about the suspension, and they said that it still looked good. They said...... "leaf springs aren't cracked.... you're good to go"...


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Dobish said:


> i just had ole' rusty in the shop. replaced all the lines on the front... cost me 4 times what i paid for the truck!
> 
> i asked them about the suspension, and they said that it still looked good. They said...... "leaf springs aren't cracked.... you're good to go"...


Yep they are tough trucks. They do rust. I just spray FluidFilm on areas when I can or when cavities open up I coat the inside with rubber undercoat. Seems like every other year I have to replace a brake line or an oil cooler line, but that frame and 5.7 V8 can't be beat. Yeah I don't necessarily need the extra spring, but would just like it so it doesn't bottom out as quick. What year is yours? I have a 96'.


----------



## Dobish

mine's a 94 with 196K, and was a midwest truck until a few years ago. I figure it will just rust away one day and I will be forced to get rid of it...


----------



## fishki

I had a '99 Z71, lasted forever, had over 350k very very hard miles on it before it finally gave up last year and said enough. Cost of repairs was more than the truck was worth and rust was starting on the bottom sides of the bed and below the rear door. My 06 doesn't even come close in comparison and I'm constantly making small repairs, just seems wimpy as hell after all the years in the 99.


----------



## Tom123

My tree friend left me a large load of wood at our family beach house on the CT shore. It's 57 miles one way. I took the day off from work and went down there and brought back almost 1/2 cord in my truck. I'm guessing 3+cord. Mostly Black Birch, with allot of white oak also. This will take me through April to move and process. With this load I do not need to scrounge until spring 2018, this gets me 4 years ahead. Here's pics so it did happen.


----------



## kavu

8 or 9 truck loads of wood. Tree guy dropped off some of the wood as well.


----------



## Woodsplitter67

So here is my score from the 20th lots of wood. Got a half more cord to go and its full


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Wow, just wow on post # 218, Splitter !!

The tree crews have been bezerkin' during this warm spell and I'm hot on their tails scooping it up.
No pics last week or two but it's time to clear more of the flotsam from between the row of cedars
which have become the "wood wall" as shown in the avatar pic.  I'm between 6 and 7 ft high and
120 ft and so far figgered that would be plenty.  It has been thus far.   Starting more sections.  It's kinda
cool too that the fam likes the rustic look of the thing.   Some is going to be kept just for asthetics.  LOL
It hides the junk car behind it, and a few other redneck yard objects from view of the house and road.

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeap


----------



## Woodsplitter67

CheapBassTurd said:


> Wow, just wow on post # 218, Splitter !!
> 
> The tree crews have been bezerkin' during this warm spell and I'm hot on their tails scooping it up.
> No pics last week or two but it's time to clear more of the flotsam from between the row of cedars
> which have become the "wood wall" as shown in the avatar pic.  I'm between 6 and 7 ft high and
> 120 ft and so far figgered that would be plenty.  It has been thus far.   Starting more sections.  It's kinda
> cool too that the fam likes the rustic look of the thing.   Some is going to be kept just for asthetics.  LOL
> It hides the junk car behind it, and a few other redneck yard objects from view of the house and road.
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeap



Thanks cheap
This has been alot of work. This one wood shed hold 6.3 cords of wood when full.  I am taking great pride in, that all of this wood is free not to mention the other 2 wood sheds that are stocked. My 2 kids and i will have lots of memories. Cutting halling splitting  stacking, then hitting the hot tub and eatting cheeses burgers, and ribs


----------



## Hasufel

Woodsplitter67 said:


> Thanks cheap
> This has been alot of work. This one wood shed hold 6.3 cords of wood when full.  I am taking great pride in, that all of this wood is free not to mention the other 2 wood sheds that are stocked. My 2 kids and i will have lots of memories. Cutting halling splitting  stacking, then hitting the hot tub and eatting cheeses burgers, and ribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195456
> View attachment 195457


Love the pose in pic #1!!


----------



## kavu

2 more scrounges from CL today, the pile is getting big again


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Scrounging literally ground to a halt necessitating riding the KLR to work a few daze.




That's my front wheel bearing.  Luckily the retainer clip let go about a mile from home.  Made it back to
Cheap Acres and it locked up while backing into place to get worked on.  Scary thing is that Dodge wanted
$287 for the bearing alone plus 1.2 hrs labor totalling $408.   Detroit axle.com had one fer $30.88.  The socket
I needed was 5 bux at the pawn shoppe.  Took 1/2 hr having never changed one before including a sandwich
break.  I dunno where they got their labor hrs from but one nut holds it on and it took longer to drop the wheel
and remove the caliper than the actual repair.  Drives fine now, and luckily with brake pads, stops too.
Celebrated by bringing home a load of EAB.


That's the year 'round backup transpo.
Back to our free wood thread.  LOL


----------



## fishki

CheapBassTurd said:


> Scrounging literally ground to a halt necessitating riding the KLR to work a few daze.
> View attachment 195544
> View attachment 195547
> View attachment 195543
> 
> That's my front wheel bearing.  Luckily the retainer clip let go about a mile from home.  Made it back to
> Cheap Acres and it locked up while backing into place to get worked on.  Scary thing is that Dodge wanted
> $287 for the bearing alone plus 1.2 hrs labor totalling $408.   Detroit axle.com had one fer $30.88.  The socket
> I needed was 5 bux at the pawn shoppe.  Took 1/2 hr having never changed one before including a sandwich
> break.  I dunno where they got their labor hrs from but one nut holds it on and it took longer to drop the wheel
> and remove the caliper than the actual repair.  Drives fine now, and luckily with brake pads, stops too.
> Celebrated by bringing home a load of EAB.
> View attachment 195548
> 
> That's the year 'round backup transpo.
> Back to our free wood thread.  LOL


 I get my hubs from amazon, local mechanic wanted $600 to change out both fronts, I spent 55 bucks on amazon and took about 1.5 hours to change them. Autozone loans tools so I got the socket from them for the nut.


----------



## Rangerbait

Another round of Shagbark Hickory [emoji106]


----------



## Dobish

I have been in Florida for the week, so no scrounging, but came back to a text about a giant maple coming down next to my friends house...


----------



## NaturalCauses

Got 2 truckloads of maple from Craigslist today!


----------



## baseroom

NaturalCauses said:


> View attachment 195609
> 
> 
> View attachment 195610
> 
> 
> Got 2 truckloads of maple from Craigslist today!





NaturalCauses said:


> View attachment 195609
> 
> 
> View attachment 195610
> 
> 
> Got 2 truckloads of maple from Craigslist today!


Found this dry poplar on the side of the road.  Big windstorm brought it down.  Will burn quickly but will be nice when shoulder season arrives.


----------



## Woody5506

Ugh I'm overdue for a good scrounge. CL has been a bit slow lately. I still have probably half a cord of ash to split, but with the warmer days we've had lately I've been in fishing mode and day dreaming about getting the boat back in. I have fallen in love with burning this year since getting the stove and even before that, building up the wood supply, but these spring like days help me realize the transitioning period is just about upon us. I have figured out that here in upstate NY you absolutely need a hobby for every season, as it helps you look forward to whatever is coming up next.


----------



## baseroom

Woody5506 said:


> Ugh I'm overdue for a good scrounge. CL has been a bit slow lately. I still have probably half a cord of ash to split, but with the warmer days we've had lately I've been in fishing mode and day dreaming about getting the boat back in. I have fallen in love with burning this year since getting the stove and even before that, building up the wood supply, but these spring like days help me realize the transitioning period is just about upon us. I have figured out that here in upstate NY you absolutely need a hobby for every season, as it helps you look forward to whatever is coming up next.


I live here too....totally agree!  No use sitting around complaining about the weather!


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Interesting scrounge today.
GOTTA be a God thing.
The bankroll is stoopid low as we're pulling slowly upwards outta debt but I sold the KLR to pay some bills
and pick up a Cheapo used replacement m/c.  The craigslist ad said $1650 for a 1998 Suzuki so I went for it
after talking with the guy on the phone.  First story, last month sold our ladder to the pawn shoppe for gas money and I finds this on the side of the highway going to pick up the scooter.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Go figure.  Sold our 6 foot fiberglass and aluminum ladder and this was by the road.
Free replacement= free gas for me n' mama to do our necessaries.
Then I get into the center of Chicago to pick up the bike and there's wood everywhere and the city posted "Free firewood" signs on all of it.
Inner cities don't have many stovers in all those apartment complexes and housing projects.
Then, I see the scooter.  Holy crap




Yes, you are reading the odometer correctly.  For the price of a moped I gotta GSXR with less than 8k on the clock.
It's older, from the 90's, but so what?  Two years later the name was changed to the Hyabusa.  Naturally after
onloading the bike, stuffed as much wood as I could carry while working my way back to Interstate 94.
Paid some bills, got some free wood, a nearly new motorcycle, and a replacement ladder!
Strange day indeed!


----------



## kavu

Does this count as a scrounge? Tree guy dropped it off.


----------



## Woody5506

Crazy wind storm today, highest recorded winds in the past 75 years. Trees down everywhere, all schools closed tomorrow  (not work though...) and roads closed all over the place due to trees and power lines down. It's not a scrounge at this point but it's still free! 

Cleared what I could of this maple today after work...


----------



## CheapBassTurd

That's gotta be better than scavenging when it shows up fer free.


----------



## Del Griffith

Post #231:  

Curious - did you not ask about the miles before driving to Chicago? If money is tight (the good lord knows I have been there), then why not just sell the old bike and keep the funds?
Nice score on the ladder. No idea why someone would just throw that out.


----------



## Oldman47

I have to say a gixxer is definitely going to be a good mid-life bike. I am riding a Victory Vision which is an old man's bike. This old man's bike.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Got another load of black locust with the kids this evening. Thy sure are good helpers. Looking forward to this in a few years too.


----------



## baseroom

Hmm I'm another biker and a scrounger.....'93 Honda shadow....


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Whoops.
Deleted the wrong message.
DelDude,
If it wuz THAT tight I'd sell the bike for funding indeed.   Landed a job at Federal Mogul
and the new cash flow rocks, but we had immediate stuff to tend to so I generated a quick
grand selling the KLR and snatching up the Katana with a quickness.   Yes I knew the miles and
had seen a frontal pic in the ad.  I was figuring  it wouldn't start in person, or had the sides wiped
from some young dude pushing it in a curve.   I was making the story more interesting reading for the 
internet while still stating the truth.  I told the guy to take down his ad and I'd be there asap.   He runs
a car shop and a guy gave the bike as payment for a head gasket job, and shop guy was selling for the
same price as the repair bill.  I was all over that like maple syrup.  lol   Lifelong biker from a KE 100 at 12
years old as a learner and have always had a bike, period.  2 HD's, a Goldwing, Nighthawk, CB 750,
KLR 650, DR 650, XL 600 R, and now the GSXR as a fine midlife crisis bike.   I'm one of those fools who
rides year 'round, albeit  less in winter but always have run snow tires/ semi knobbies on all my bikes.  lol

Hey, those Victories and Shadows have some killer bucket seats.  All day comfort for us old fellas.


----------



## kavu

Another 2 truck loads from a tree guy. I can barely keep the ground clear for them too dump but at least i didnt have to get it.


----------



## Woodsplitter67

kavu said:


> Another 2 truck loads from a tree guy. I can barely keep the ground clear for them too dump but at least i didnt have to get it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196171
> 
> View attachment 196172



Gotta love it when free wood gets dumped in your yard.. i got the same problem. I have a friend who ownes a trees service. He has bee trying to drop off 3 dump truck loads of oak and cherry for 3 weeks now.  Last year i came home from a scrounging and he had filled part of my driveway while i was out. To answer your question from earlier. .. even though its droped in your driveway ...its considered a scrounge because you did not pay for it and you still had to split and stack


----------



## Rangerbait

kavu said:


> Another 2 truck loads from a tree guy. I can barely keep the ground clear for them too dump but at least i didnt have to get it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196171
> 
> View attachment 196172



Tell me more about how you guys get the tree dudes to drop rounds off in your yard...that sounds way too easy! [emoji2]


----------



## Woody5506

Nice little Craigslist black locust score from today.


----------



## kavu

Rangerbait said:


> Tell me more about how you guys get the tree dudes to drop rounds off in your yard...that sounds way too easy! [emoji2]


I found a few tree guys from craigslist. They will post that they will take your name and number and call when working in the area or they will post that they are going to be cutting the next day. Also just making connections such as my neighbor works at a pizza place across the street from a guy and he connected us as well as himself as we both burn wood. I think that where I am located(Long Island, NY), there is less of a demand for wood then where you may be located. The tree guys have to pay to dump the wood if they can't find someone to take it.


----------



## Rangerbait

kavu said:


> I found a few tree guys from craigslist. They will post that they will take your name and number and call when working in the area or they will post that they are going to be cutting the next day. Also just making connections such as my neighbor works at a pizza place across the street from a guy and he connected us as well as himself as we both burn wood. I think that where I am located(Long Island, NY), there is less of a demand for wood then where you may be located. The tree guys have to pay to dump the wood if they can't find someone to take it.


The demand factor is definitely real...all of the CL postings I see are from closer in to the DC area; free wood around here gets snapped up pretty quickly by the hillbillys!


----------



## kavu

Rangerbait said:


> The demand factor is definitely real...all of the CL postings I see are from closer in to the DC area; free wood around here gets snapped up pretty quickly by the hillbillys!


I am sure in high demand areas that the tree guys get paid for their loads.


----------



## NaturalCauses

Another pickup load from Craiglist. The post said it was oak, but there were two different trees in the pile.
1:






2:






Tons more for the scrounging too!


----------



## firefighterjake

Natural Causes . . .

First two pics look to me like elm.

Third and fourth pic remind me a bit of black locust . . . but I am not as confident in that guess. As I have said many a time, I am much better at tree ID with leafs.


----------



## Dobish

I went scrounging in the backyard yesterday. we had a few trees blow into the creek in a big wind event. It was nice to be able to get back there with the freshly sharpened saw and do some clean up.... 

Its knotty elm, but that's ok. Since I helped the neighbor cut it up, I am going to get the bigger pieces. We have a nice arrangement. I get their good stuff, they get the uglies


----------



## WayneN

kavu said:


> I am sure in high demand areas that the tree guys get paid for their loads.


All one needs to do is call local tree experts. That's how I get mine. They let me know when there's a job in the area and I come by with the trailer. They even load it for me lol

They charge to remove the trees once they cut. If they can't find a taker, they have to haul it to the landfill and pay to dump it. It behooves them to give it for free. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rowerwet

Damage from the northeaster 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Got six trailer loads, and never went more than a mile from home


----------



## firefighterjake

I think we may have got the same wind storm from a week or two back . . . unfortunately the darn City has been super efficient in removing branches and downed trees. I managed to get a few loads, but even now they have roving pulp trucks picking up brush and branches along the streets.


----------



## rowerwet

The Merrimack valley got almost half of the power failures in MA, and they were almost all due to trees. 
Our area is still swamped with downed trees,  and I have people waiting for me to come take it


----------



## Woody5506

Nice little impromptu CL ash score after work earlier this week...


----------



## bob95065

I should take a picture of my woodshed.  It's full of scrounged up free firewood.  Around here hardwood is everywhere and free.  I gave away 4+ cords this year because I have too much.

I have a reputation in our small community for cutting up problem trees.  I have a group of friends that help and we all come home with firewood.  I haven't paid to heat my house other than gas, bar oil, 2strike oil, diesel for my truck and plenty of sweat.


----------



## Jeffm1

bob95065 said:


> I should take a picture of my woodshed....


Yes, you should. We love pictures!


----------



## CheapBassTurd

Cool !!
Gotta PM a few weeks back from Splitter67 asking if we should start up an annual "scavenge thread".
Then this animal pops back up.  LOL
Took quite a few months off and got some great hits last month or so.  I'll get the pics plugged into
the laptop and post some killer white oak and maple hits.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Had a black walnut that was shading our vegetable garden too much.  The chief landscaper, the Wifey, decided it needed to go.
It is gone.
These are the sizable chunks & the rest is kindling and/or bonfire wood.
Not a bad way to spend the 60+ degree day today.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman

Couple of cords of red oak. This is from a clients prop. Tree fell in spring storm. At the base it was over 40" as my 20" bar couldn't meet from both sides. Gave a cord to my neighbor and another to my dad and theres one more heaping cord remaining to clean up. 4-5 cords in all, tiring but a sweet score. Some behind large pile pic is black locust from last march. I just ran out of time and put it on the "split this winter" list. Will get to splitting once the ground freezes...........i hope.


----------



## Zack R

Quick run to a nearby campground that has a fallen ponderosa pine. Not the greatest wood out there but gets the job done especially when free. The rounds were about 20" so I made quick work of them with the saw.


----------



## bob95065

Jeffm1 said:


> Yes, you should. We love pictures!








It holds 9 cords, 4.5 for this year and 4.5 for next year, one side this year and the other next year.  We burn about 4 cords a year.  This way the firewood sits two years so it's seasoned when we burn it.

We had another three cords under the tarp to the right but we gave most of it away.  My wife hates tarps and I guess I do too.  We didn't burn the wood under the roof because I kept getting free wood that we kept under the tarp.

We had a neighbor that had some tree work done in September.  I asked the arborist to drop off all the hardwood and chips.  I wound up with over three cords of oak and madrone that I cut split and gave away.  They also dropped off about 40 yards of wood chips that were is, madrobe and mostly redwood.  They thanked me for taking it.

There's lots of free firewood around here if you know where to look and if you are willing to do the work.


----------



## Woody5506

Got two truck loads of honey locust this week...


----------



## baseroom

Woody5506 said:


> Got two truck loads of honey locust this week...
> 
> View attachment 217026


Nice!  I just grabbed and split a 1/2 facecord of dry Ash.  Now that I have started burning for the season I have some room to put it!


----------



## CheapBassTurd

This is some sort of hit of a lifetime.  There's a mile plus of this stuff.  The tree dudes are 
awesome enuff to buck at stove and fireplace length, and even stacked on the wet ground.
Weird thing is that it's ALL still there weeks later.  Both myself and the other area scrounger
have ridiculous amounts of wood already.  More wood gets dropped and rots faster than we
can burn it.  Go figure in an area that stays below freezing 90% of 4 months.


----------



## Dobish

CheapBassTurd said:


> View attachment 217545
> View attachment 217546
> View attachment 217547
> View attachment 217548
> View attachment 217549
> 
> This is some sort of hit of a lifetime.  There's a mile plus of this stuff.  The tree dudes are
> awesome enuff to buck at stove and fireplace length, and even stacked on the wet ground.
> Weird thing is that it's ALL still there weeks later.  Both myself and the other area scrounger
> have ridiculous amounts of wood already.  More wood gets dropped and rots faster than we
> can burn it.  Go figure in an area that stays below freezing 90% of 4 months.


Nice work.  I filled the back of the mini van this morning with maple.  My wife just said "i thought you said you were done collecting for a while, but it's good to burn,  so I'm not going to say no. "


----------



## Rangerbait

CheapBassTurd said:


> View attachment 217548


That's some fine Black Locust right there...nice score!


----------



## Jay106n

Scored three pickup loads from the tree company doing power line trimming before the snow came. Oak, shagbark hickory, maybe a little maple. I intended to get it split and stacked asap, but Mother Nature had other plans. Got all the rounds stacked now on the pallets in the background.


----------



## JimBear

Helped my Dad set these hedge posts about 35 years ago, bigger machinery, bigger fields & no livestock on the farm led to the fence being taken out. Dug them out of his brush pile. May have blown an o-ring tossing the big one in


----------



## StihlKicking

This hickory blew down several months ago and was suspended in a way that very little of the wood was on the ground. I believe there will be about a cord of firewood in it once it’s all hauled up and stacked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fishki

JimBear said:


> View attachment 219138
> 
> Helped my Dad set these hedge posts about 35 years ago, bigger machinery, bigger fields & no livestock on the farm led to the fence being taken out. Dug them out of his brush pile. May have blown an o-ring tossing the big one in



I scrounge up old hedge post whenever I can. Cut them up and they're ready to go.


----------



## JimBear

fishki said:


> I scrounge up old hedge post whenever I can. Cut them up and they're ready to go.


I don’t know many people that burn hedge around here, most seem to think they will melt their stoves or burn down their houses


----------



## Jay106n

Tree company dumped a load of white oak logs!


----------



## Woodsplitter67

cut theese last month..  free wood from my brother's house


----------



## Woodsplitter67

Free wood from my tree service friend i cut it up th 18in rounds


----------



## WiscWoody

This scrounge pile is what I split and racked last October, I have a similar pile now again but it’s covered with a few feet of fresh snow right now.
The scrounge is easy up here in the north woods. This pile has mostly maple and elm, and cherry in it.


----------



## WiscWoody

Woodsplitter67 said:


> Free wood from my tree service friend i cut it up th 18in rounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223666


Nice friend to have! That’s a ***t load of wood!


----------



## Jay106n

Jay106n said:


> Tree company dumped a load of white oak logs!



Spent a few hours bucking these big fellas.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Woodsplitter67 said:


> View attachment 223481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cut theese last month..  free wood from my brother's house




That is impressive...


----------



## Woodsplitter67

WiscWoody said:


> Nice friend to have! That’s a ***t load of wood!





HisTreeNut said:


> That is impressive...



Thanks guys... it is alot of wood.... he dropped off more wood


----------



## JimBear

On an otherwise dreary drizzly day with no rainbow I did find a pot of gold.The first 3 pics are the load I hauled home today. I am going to have to get a loader to get the 10’ - 12’ ones. All hedge, the Beagle wasn’t scrounged just wiped out.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Very few of my neighbours burn wood, guess who has a big chain saw to clean up their windfalls....


----------



## AlbergSteve

Found this in the landscapers drop pile last week...they said I could have it. Don't even know what it is... it's almost banana yellow inside.




Then yesterday neighbour sold his house and needed a place to store his Harley 'til he took possession of the new place. Traded for a cord of 2yr doug-fir.


----------



## JimBear

AlbergSteve said:


> Found this in the landscapers drop pile last week...they said I could have it. Don't even know what it is... it's almost banana yellow inside.
> View attachment 224677
> View attachment 224678
> 
> 
> Then yesterday neighbour sold his house and needed a place to store his Harley 'til he took possession of the new place. Traded for a cord of 2yr doug-fir.
> View attachment 224679


Looks like Mulberry, assuming you have that on your island. Splits really easy.


----------



## AlbergSteve

JimBear said:


> Looks like Mulberry, assuming you have that on your island. Splits really easy.


Mmmm...don't think so, the pile of branches looked like cedar- maybe something decorative from someone's yard. Does split like glass though.


----------



## LocustPocust

AlbergSteve said:


> Found this in the landscapers drop pile last week...they said I could have it. Don't even know what it is... it's almost banana yellow inside.



Black Locust.


----------



## yinpin

wayne.nestor said:


> All one needs to do is call local tree experts. That's how I get mine. They let me know when there's a job in the area and I come by with the trailer. They even load it for me lol
> 
> They charge to remove the trees once they cut. If they can't find a taker, they have to haul it to the landfill and pay to dump it. It behooves them to give it for free.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




This....I am on a distribution list via text for local areas.  They often have stuff to deliver and stuff to pick up, logs and rounds.  Just know that not everything is as clean as you would want.  I recently had a post where a bunch of rounds were delivered and dumped on my yard.  Not exactly what I was expecting, but it was free, I can work on it at my leisure, and it will burn!






Currently there is a lot of cedar, I scrounged a truckload to mix in but declined a dump truck load on Monday until I can get through the above


----------



## AlbergSteve

LocustPocust said:


> Black Locust.


Thanks, I thing you're right!


----------



## Mojappa

Call this my “onramp wood” since I got it from a gravel pull-off on a nearby interstate onramp. Got two loads, pics are what is split so far, still 7-8 more big pieces waiting for a splitter to be brought out. Not bad for an evening’s scrounge.


----------



## yinpin

Got a load oak, nice sized rounds today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Weis

Well done!


----------



## yinpin

Found another small load today.  The nice old lady said it was a big ash tree.  Had to leave about 10 large rounds as I was by myself. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Weis

May want to get those poison ivy vines off there.


----------



## Modenacart

I got a load of pecan from a tree that was almost 100 years old.  Some splits easy and some is just plain terrible. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinpin

yinpin said:


> Found another small load today.  The nice old lady said it was a big ash tree.  Had to leave about 10 large rounds as I was by myself.
> 
> View attachment 225090
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thinking she got her trees mixed up.  Stuff was splitting like Cottonwood, or from what I read. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Weis

I would be inclined to agree with the Ash.  Probably Green Ash.  It has started to decompose ever so slightly maybe given it an off color sort of.  The grain is looks like Ash to me along with the bark.  Cottonwood is not that common in Maryland but does exist.  Some people confuse it with Poplar sometimes.  Except Poplar always has the greenish center to it when cut.  Anyways my two cents.  Kevin


----------



## JimBear

My final haul from my earlier post about a hedge post find. Still a bit of torch & hammer/punch work to remove some hinges & various bolts on 5 large posts in the first photo but nothing to major. Thought I would lay them out for a rain shower to rinse off some dirt, supposed to get a couple inches of snow tomorrow so I guess that will help also.


----------



## WiscWoody

Jay106n said:


> View attachment 223684
> 
> 
> Spent a few hours bucking these big fellas.


Ooh... yum yum! You do know that certain parts of a tree are edible don’t you? Lol.


----------



## yinpin

What did I find?  Two different trees but a lot more of the bigger stuff.  Locust?

Edit* went back and got a second load.  Tree service came by and said Locust.  He also said there is a ton of Ash they just cut on the road up.  Took a look and he was not kidding.  I counted 10 trees cut for power lines.  Laying a log people’s yards so I think I should knock and ask 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Weis

Rough bark is Black Locust.  The other Ash maybe.


----------



## WiscWoody

The other stuff is white ash. Do you have EAB in Maryland?


----------



## Kevin Weis

Yes, it's pretty wide spread now.  MD Dept. of Agriculture put a trap on one by my house a few years ago to get an idea of hoe wide spread it is.  Loggers in the area are taking them out now to get what they can out of them.  May end up being Chestnut Blight II?  Kevin


----------



## OhioBurner©

Well this is yesterdays scrounge so maybe off topic  but I got the single biggest firewood load I've ever hauled with the 350 and my little 6x10, both were quite overloaded, days like this make me wonder if I should have opted for the DRW. Rear axle was sitting on the timbren looking bumper thingy, but it was within 5 miles of back roads to my house so I just took it easy on the way back. Wanted to get what I could while the gett'n was good! Mostly cherry, with a couple logs of elm in there too and small bit of osage.


----------



## yinpin

Nice haul!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiscWoody

Yeah that’s a lot of nice wood. I like the Ford too.


----------



## WiscWoody

Kevin Weis said:


> Yes, it's pretty wide spread now.  MD Dept. of Agriculture put a trap on one by my house a few years ago to get an idea of hoe wide spread it is.  Loggers in the area are taking them out now to get what they can out of them.  May end up being Chestnut Blight II?  Kevin


It’s not up here yet but it is in parts of southern to mid Wisconsin. They say our extreme cold we get up here where it can get down to -38 or so in the winter help kill the larvae but they will eventually adapt to it.


----------



## aaronk25

Contractor cut down some 200+ year old oaks and all I had to do was for the logs out of the pile with the skid steer.

I think I have about 18,000lbs judging from truck and trailer squat.  Almost all Bur Oak. 
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beer Belly

As delivered....cut into nice rounds, and I  am expecting some Log length soon. These guys told me they will call to drop when they are in the area, my regular guy drops whole logs, so now I have two trees guys delivering.....may become a problem. His truck got stuck in the mud, had to pull him out with my truck


----------



## Beer Belly

Not sure what just got dropped....my guess, Birch, Ash and Maple ?.....all free


----------



## Mojappa

planning to take Thursday off to get some scrounging done in the neighborhood. Should be easier with less traffic since I can't get fully off the road where I'll be loading. pics to come


----------



## blueridgerider

Scored a truck load of black walnut today.  Going back for some sweet gum.  Probably another truckload.  Already cut in 15" rounds just have to split and dry.


----------



## aaronk25

Almost feel guilty free and they loaded it too!
	

		
			
		

		
	









All done!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Modenacart

blueridgerider said:


> Scored a truck load of black walnut today.  Going back for some sweet gum.  Probably another truckload.  Already cut in 15" rounds just have to split and dry.



I don’t know if you have a splitter but if someone wanted me to take their sweet gum I would charge them $1000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojappa

First round of the neighborhood scrounge.


----------



## Beer Belly

Not sure what he dropped, small load. Wife made me put up a sign.....yard getting torn up and we have a party planned in 3 weeks


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Beer Belly said:


> Not sure what he dropped, small load. Wife made me put up a sign.....yard getting torn up and we have a party planned in 3 weeks



Redirect them to our place. Thanks.


----------



## Mojappa

Not sure what it all is yet but here’s today’s haul. Was anticipating getting more but lost time meeting a guy across the street asking if I could park in his driveway while I loaded. Turned into an hour of talking to him, checking out his house (which has a fireplace and a second fireplace in the bedroom 25’ away or so that share the first fireplace’s chimney. I wonder what the horizontal run looks like but glad to not have made it upstairs) and helping him cut up a little bit that he had laying. Upside is I can use the driveway to more easily retrieve the rest.


----------



## Slocum

Pin OAK!!' Good day, now to get it split so it can start drying. I've never burnt pin oak but hoping it's as good as the other oaks I've burnt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Weis

Slocum said:


> View attachment 225724
> View attachment 225725
> 
> Pin OAK!!' Good day, now to get it split so it can start drying. I've never burnt pin oak but hoping it's as good as the other oaks I've burnt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just as good as any other oak save maybe for White.  Kevin


----------



## Modenacart

Got a load of red maple. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobish

So my friend dropped by with his new dump trailer.... picture looked like the wood was a little smaller than it was 





The piece in the front of the picture almost rolled into the neighbors house.... oops!


----------



## JimBear

Dobish said:


> So my friend dropped by with his new dump trailer.... picture looked like the wood was a little smaller than it was
> View attachment 225902
> 
> 
> The piece in the front of the picture almost rolled into the neighbors house.... oops!
> View attachment 225903


Shouldn’t have any problem seeing that trailer in the dark. Some pretty good sized chunks there.


----------



## JimBear

If there was even a remote possibility of anything rolling into my neighbors house, I would be finding myself a new homestead. I can see my neighbors homes. 1 is about 1/2 mile away the other 2 are about a mile away & they are too close for my liking. The wife says I am a bit of a curmudgeon & a hermit, I tell her I am not maybe just occasionally obstinate, cantankerous & sarcastic.


----------



## Dobish

i had to turn this one down today


----------



## Slocum

I'm not familiar with Siberian elm but that looks a lot like black locust to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tar12

Slocum said:


> View attachment 225724
> View attachment 225725
> 
> Pin OAK!!' Good day, now to get it split so it can start drying. I've never burnt pin oak but hoping it's as good as the other oaks I've burnt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a fine wood to burn! Burned 2 cord of it this past season and have 5 cord of it CSS out back for 2020


----------



## Dobish

Slocum said:


> I'm not familiar with Siberian elm but that looks a lot like black locust to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There were probably a few chunks of locust mixed in from what he said.


----------



## baseroom

Second load of a giant Maple I am working down for a needy Individual.  This is just branch wood....the harder work is next about 75 feet of 3 1/2 diameter trunk.


----------



## Woody5506

It's not a scrounge but it's free BTU's that fortunately fell perfectly in my yard a couple weeks ago in a wind storm. Siberian Elm...I think I have enough along that whole row for a lifetime of burning, unfortunately.


----------



## baseroom

Woody5506 said:


> It's not a scrounge but it's free BTU's that fortunately fell perfectly in my yard a couple weeks ago in a wind storm. Siberian Elm...I think I have enough along that whole row for a lifetime of burning, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225950
> View attachment 225951


Want some help?  I'll be over


----------



## Woody5506

baseroom said:


> Want some help?  I'll be over



Actually I just finished cleaning it all up this week but thanks Waste Management took 6 barrels stuffed with brush last week, but this week they only took 3 out of the 6 I put out. I guess they are tired of my crap. Looks like I'll have to burn the rest out back


----------



## baseroom

Woody5506 said:


> Actually I just finished cleaning it all up this week but thanks Waste Management took 6 barrels stuffed with brush last week, but this week they only took 3 out of the 6 I put out. I guess they are tired of my crap. Looks like I'll have to burn the rest out back


Yea I have some weeks when I hide when they come by!


----------



## AlbergSteve

Friend had a doug fir brought down a couple of years ago and I'm just getting around to picking it up. There's about 4-5 truck loads. Unfortunately here in the PNW if it's not split and covered, it rots. This stuff is still at 35% MC. Not an easy scrounge either, the slope it's on is dense and about 45-50 degrees.


----------



## Lone_Gun

AlbergSteve said:


> Friend had a doug fir brought down a couple of years ago and I'm just getting around to picking it up. There's about 4-5 truck loads. Unfortunately here in the PNW if it's not split and covered, it rots. This stuff is still at 35% MC. Not an easy scrounge either, the slope it's on is dense and about 45-50 degrees.
> View attachment 225993
> View attachment 225994



Love Doug fir when I can get it. That will surely burn hot once it dries out. Enjoy!

LG


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## webfish

The township cut the ditches back and I talked to tree service. He left me a good pile.


----------



## sportbikerider78

My great neighbors gave me the ok to take some dead standing out of their property.  There were a few apple trees that tipped over in the last wind/rain storm as well.  Not even 10% of the wood.

Apple is by far my favorite dead standing wood.  The bark falls off of it.  It doesn't attract much in the way of bugs.  It stays hard and dense even with no bark after 5-10 years.  Splits like a champ.  Love it.  
Have some walnut in here as well.  One round had a huge carpenter ant nest inside.


----------



## Dobish

i got through about 3/4 of what was dropped off... I still have 2 large pieces to get through. One will be pretty easy, the other is a pain in the butt...  I rolled it all down the hill, stacked it up in a pile, and now I can drive down with the next load 




I don't think i have ever spent that much time noodling... the saw started, but was acting up. I think its time I tear it apart again and give it a good cleaning.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Today's haul on the truck. At least three more loads to go. I'm not even at the baseof the tree yet! Luv free wood!  Poor little Taco's earning her keep this year.


----------



## rowerwet

two houses down the street,  homeowners wanted solar, solar company said the trees would be an issue. 
Homeowners ask me to drop the trees. Ah, no, not taking that chance .
So they rent a lift, and take them down themselves. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





With a little help from me.




Worked out to four trailer loads


----------



## shortys7777

Nice. Right in my parents area. I grew up in Andover.


----------



## kennyp2339

Spring has finally showed up here, the grass is now firm enough to drive the machine on and not leave any ruts, I dropped a medium ash tree and moved it out of the way, I’m in the process of creating a new log “landing” area to stage my open stacks, I also have about 2 cords of oak and maple sitting at work that needs to be hauled home. This weekend I’ll be doing some more clearing and moving my holz pile into the woodshed. Absolutely love the ability to get outside and do something fun and productive. As you can see I even have the cat helping out


----------



## baseroom

Here is the third load from the big Maple I am working up.  The rounds are so big I have to split them on site and wheelbarrow them to the truck.  Ground is still way too wet to get the truck back there.


----------



## rowerwet

Been working this monster maple scrounge since February,  pulling three or four trailer loads a week. 
That's a husky 460 buried in the trunk .
I'm actually noodling and splitting it on site because the wood is down a steep bank from the road 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The road is on the other side of the house


----------



## billfred

Just got a decent amount of black locust.  Neighbor has a bunch of standing dead.


----------



## Canthook

Snagged this load two blocks from my house.  Parks Dept felled a line of trees for a new project, and after looking at the logs every day for two weeks, I finally stopped and asked.  Help yourself, they said, or it’s going to the dump.  Hackberry is the biggest part, then honeylocust, Norway maple, and Siberian elm. A little more than a cord in all.  All straight grained, very few forks.  Only hard part was shaving all the thorns off the honeylocust with a hatchet.


----------



## coltbean

Storm blew this one down 2 weeks ago on my property. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBear

Canthook said:


> Only


----------



## JimBear

Canthook said:


> View attachment 226181
> 
> 
> Snagged this load two blocks from my house.  Parks Dept felled a line of trees for a new project, and after looking at the logs every day for two weeks, I finally stopped and asked.  Help yourself, they said, or it’s going to the dump.  Hackberry is the biggest part, then honeylocust, Norway maple, and Siberian elm. A little more than a cord in all.  All straight grained, very few forks.  Only hard part was shaving all the thorns off the honeylocust with a hatchet.


Run your saw up the log, throwing the thorns away from you, it’s much faster than the hatchet method, then use the hatchet to clean up any strays.


----------



## Eureka

Had a busy weekend cutting some trees down for a friend.  I got the wood.  I struggled to get a good picture because it’s on a hill but honest guess is 5 cord.  White poplar, eastern cottonwood, paper birch, slippery elm, American elm, red oak, white ash, and some quaking aspen.  My back hurts.


----------



## Jay106n

Eureka said:


> View attachment 226256
> View attachment 226257
> 
> 
> Had a busy weekend cutting some trees down for a friend.  I got the wood.  I struggled to get a good picture because it’s on a hill but honest guess is 5 cord.  White poplar, eastern cottonwood, paper birch, slippery elm, American elm, red oak, white ash, and some quaking aspen.  My back hurts.



Nice! That’s a lot to move in one shot.


----------



## sportbikerider78

Eureka said:


> View attachment 226256
> View attachment 226257
> 
> 
> Had a busy weekend cutting some trees down for a friend.  I got the wood.  I struggled to get a good picture because it’s on a hill but honest guess is 5 cord.  White poplar, eastern cottonwood, paper birch, slippery elm, American elm, red oak, white ash, and some quaking aspen.  My back hurts.


I like your property man.  Nice location.  Big garage.  Good view.  That checks all my boxes.


----------



## Eureka

sportbikerider78 said:


> I like your property man.  Nice location.  Big garage.  Good view.  That checks all my boxes.


Thank you that’s very nice of you.  I’ve worked very hard for it and started from scratch 2 years ago this month. I love it here and the view from the deck is even better.  Two private ponds (one has fish, 18’ deep) and a great sunset almost every night.  Plus there’s a lot more room to stack wood here than my .3 acre lot in the city that I came from.  Call me grateful!


----------



## Mojappa

18’ is a really deep fish. Lol


----------



## sportbikerider78

Eureka said:


> Thank you that’s very nice of you.  I’ve worked very hard for it and started from scratch 2 years ago this month. I love it here and the view from the deck is even better.  Two private ponds (one has fish, 18’ deep) and a great sunset almost every night.  Plus there’s a lot more room to stack wood here than my .3 acre lot in the city that I came from.  Call me grateful!
> View attachment 226296
> View attachment 226297
> 
> View attachment 226298
> View attachment 226299
> View attachment 226300


Love it.  God's country.


----------



## snojetter

Eureka said:


> Thank you that’s very nice of you.  I’ve worked very hard for it and started from scratch 2 years ago this month. I love it here and the view from the deck is even better.  Two private ponds (one has fish, 18’ deep) and a great sunset almost every night.  Plus there’s a lot more room to stack wood here than my .3 acre lot in the city that I came from.  Call me grateful!



Similar situation here, only I'm 5 years into the journey  Worked many years to get myself a little spot in the country...and find a gal to enjoy it with me.  We get sunsets over the pond, too but ours isn't deep enough for fish.  We've fallen asleep to the sound of loons.  Livin' the dream!


----------



## billfred

Silver Maple free on CL.


----------



## fishki

billfred said:


> Silver Maple free on CL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226637



Nice haul! Sure that was free? Looks like you were in a hurry loading that pickup


----------



## billfred

Hot and tired.  90 here today


----------



## Dobish

I tossed 3 truck full of brush today.  I helped a guy jump his jeep,  so i was feeling proud of my good deed.  Next trip,  i pull up,  and there was this sitting next to the city slash pile.  Dude working for the  city helped me load it,  since i was so kind.  It's all dry elm,  cut to length.


----------



## billfred

Lots of ash. Already cut.  Bark is peeling off.  Not punky.  Free from a friend 5 miles away.


----------



## yinpin

Can anyone confirm what I got here?  Black Cherry?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billfred

I would say cherry.


----------



## T-roy_

Cherry.  Split it and give it a smell, that’ll confirm it for you.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Wouldn't pay for cedar, but if I can get it for free, and drive up to it, I'll take it....like five loads of it! This has been down for a while and popcorn dry.


----------



## billfred

Got paid $100 to take ash.  Lots of branches.  Had my son do a lot of work.  He got the $.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Last week's "please take this off my lawn" - about two cords of maple. Most of it was split when I got there!


----------



## Dobish

does this count as a scrounge? the tree fell within a few steps of the wood stacks....





Its a little punky, but it will still burn. Its been standing dead for at least 4 years....


----------



## AlbergSteve

Dobish said:


> does this count as a scrounge? the tree fell within a few steps of the wood stacks....
> View attachment 227913
> 
> 
> Its a little punky, but it will still burn. Its been standing dead for at least 4 years....


Yep, burn it!


----------



## Dobish

AlbergSteve said:


> Yep, burn it!


i'll burn it for sure, but it feels like cheating


----------



## EPS

Some pre-cut cherry logs and what I'm almost certain is oak.  Wicked heavy and very dense hardwood.  Free!


----------



## billfred

Neighbor had the power company take out an ash tree.  4’ at the base. Lots of wood.  Lots of work


----------



## JSeery

Last week I narrowly missed a craigslist ad for some dry elm, so I felt like I had to get "even".  Found some huge oak rounds for free on craigslist nearby and decided to give the Scrounge Sedan a little work out.  These rounds were monsters and I had to quarter them up with the maul for loading.  Three trips with the car fully loaded.  This is a bird's eye view.  The chunks I split were measuring 31% MC.  Should be good stuff after a couple more years in the stacks.


----------



## Nateums

The neighbors had an enormous sugar maple (3'+ DBH) that was dying along the road. The town was nice enough to drop it off right at my wood pile. This could be 2 or 3 cords easy. Lucky the trunk split in half, my 18" chainsaw bar would not have been able to buck it up. Saves me hours of work in the woods and gives me a chance to get ahead.


----------



## Medic21

Paramedic I work with needed some ash dropped.  3 hours of work and a months worth of dry wood.  That’s the only hinge I’ll show lol.  25 years and still haven’t got that perfected.


----------



## T-roy_

Brought some brush to the city compost site today and saw this nice pile of split red oak.  Just had to give it a  
home.


----------



## Mojappa

Managed to score a couple free loads this week


----------



## Dobish

the neighbor took down a big dead aspen and has the wood all piled up on the street. I drove by, but am going to give someone else a chance to take it. If it is still there in a few days, I might grab it, but I don't want to be greedy!


----------



## Medic21

Coworker wanted it down and power company dropped it for me.


----------



## Medic21

Work 24hr shift tomorrow, homeowner has a lift coming Saturday.  Toys loaded and ready.    Free for me and only lift rental for him.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Neighbour keeps bringing down dead or dying trees on his property. Seven more dropped or topped this week. At this rate I should have free firewood from him for the next 10 years!  Arbutus, d-fir, cedar and alder.


----------



## SawdustSA

2 Eucalyptus trees blew over during a recent wind storm.  On municipal land and I helped myself to it since they tend to only cut it until it is safe and only the brush gets taken away.
Some had already been cut to odd lengths and have to be resized.  The rest I had to cut myself. Started splitting yesterday. 8 trips with my trailer in total.


----------



## yinpin

My parents had a very large and dying Ash cut down on Friday.  I don’t need anymore wood right now (you guys would probably argue that) but I could not turn it down.  He had the company leave a bunch that was bucked for me, my brother and my dad. 

Picked it up last night and got a full truck load of the biggest rounds since I have a splitter and they took the smaller ones. 

Pretty good haul. 

Unfortunately my dad slipped up loading a round and he put a dent in my new truck (less than 10k miles).  I was not happy but I couldn’t stay angry about it.  I would like to get this fixed but not sure of the cost. You can see the small dent above the tailight








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay106n

Buddy had a stack of ash that’s been in a barn for a few years that he no longer wanted. He helped load it up for free.  I brought the beer of course. Fresh split tested 15% on mm.


----------



## robj80

How far is too far to go for wood? I have two cousins in the landscaping business and they always have wood. They live about a half hour from me one way. I also often see free wood posted online. I only have a small pickup with a 5' bed and max payload of about 1300lb payload. So I'm not getting a whole lot of wood per trip.


----------



## Dobish

robj80 said:


> How far is too far to go for wood? I have two cousins in the landscaping business and they always have wood. They live about a half hour from me one way. I also often see free wood posted online. I only have a small pickup with a 5' bed and max payload of about 1300lb payload. So I'm not getting a whole lot of wood per trip.


1/2 hour to visit family and get wood?  that sounds like no big deal to me. They probably have a trailer, so maybe you can borrow that?


----------



## Dima1973

I would say it's not far at all, plus you can cherry pick the wood looking for straight premium grade stuff.


----------



## ValleyCottageSplitter

This one is very tempting: 2mi from my work and appears to be white oak, [bitternut?] hickory and black birch, good cuts close to 16".  Only downside is that the rounds are dirty and a little on the old side. They are just starting to grow shrooms. Look to be from last winter or spring.  I just hauled a bed load of rounds. Deciding whether to grab another one.  I'm pretty sure this first one is hickory, likely bitternut based on the bark.  It smells a little sweet like maple, but has very straight stringy fibers which seems just like hickory.


----------



## Jay106n

Paid the favor forward today. My brother needed some wood and has nothing dry. I had a standing dead black cherry tree that I’ve been putting off taking down for a while. Took it down today, a bit punky on the outside, but the sapwood was solid. Top half MM tested at 15%, the lowers were 25%. Delivered to my brother for some free btu’s. He was very happy.


----------



## ValleyCottageSplitter

Dobish said:


> 1/2 hour to visit family and get wood?  that sounds like no big deal to me. They probably have a trailer, so maybe you can borrow that?


You can also rent a Uhaul trailer for about $35. Worth it if you can make a few trips


----------



## Zack R

robj80 said:


> How far is too far to go for wood? I have two cousins in the landscaping business and they always have wood. They live about a half hour from me one way. I also often see free wood posted online. I only have a small pickup with a 5' bed and max payload of about 1300lb payload. So I'm not getting a whole lot of wood per trip.



Sounds like a pretty good gig to me. I drive around a lot longer than that on forest service roads looking for standing dead trees to cut, then have to cut, limb, load and transport them back home. Out here there's almost never free wood since a lot of people use wood heat and the climate is cold (20F this morning).


----------



## robj80

Thanks for all the comments. I have no issue visiting family. Just curious how far everyone was driving. Turns out I have a buddy a half hour the other direction too with some oak rounds .I need to get off this site and get scrounging!


----------



## kennyp2339

robj80 said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I have no issue visiting family. Just curious how far everyone was driving. Turns out I have a buddy a half hour the other direction too with some oak rounds .I need to get off this site and get scrounging!


I've kept it local for myself, especially with the trailer, quite frankly a loaded trailer with a blown tire scare's me when I'm not in town or 30 min radius from my place


----------



## Jay106n

Another truckload today. Little bit smaller than usual, but btus are btus. I already unloaded the front load, which was apple that I am setting aside for the smoker.


----------



## robj80

Grabbing this from my buddy on Saturday. Was told it's oak and been cut for a couple of years. I don't know how good it is but it's free.


----------



## ValleyCottageSplitter

Finally got a lucky break! Nothing amazing but a tree company is clearing about 0.5cord r. maple and 1 cord red oak only half a mile from my work. Caught them 3hrs after posting on FB. They loaded me up in 10min, bed plus ridgeline trunk about 1min off my commute. Perfect because I need a little more for next year and a start on 2020. Nice to see some clean rounds!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Edit: 1 cord R Maple, 2+cords of R oak! Two loads of maple and there is still a lot left!


----------



## shortys7777

Picking up some dead ash and walnut today. Would you split and burn the ash in this picture?  Near the base of the tree all the logs are hollow with dirt of some sort . If I split it and stack it will it dry ok or just rot?


----------



## StihlKicking

Chestnut oak down!


----------



## robj80

I had one hour to gather this while my son was at soccer practice. They were logs I had to cut. This pic is my son checking moisture after I split most of it. Plenty more to get but I need a buddy and more time than an hour.


----------



## EPS

Got some dogwood today. There were some huge logs I couldn't take, but did pretty well still


----------



## Medic21

If I won the lottery this is the loader I’d buy.  Load number 4 and it’s not even a dent into this property.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Neighbor had 2 trees cut down today.  An oak and a pine tree.  Saved the wood for me...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Went up to their house with my mighty, mighty Fiskars. They thought I was crazy for not using a splitter.  I think I did quite well with it.


----------



## darktower007

My neighbors 200 year old oak.. he wants to keep most of it!  and he doesn’t burn wood.  Go figure lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceBus

I used an old hand railing, some pieces of lumber, and stones to build the rack. All of the wood is from dead or dying trees on our new property. The stack is two rows.and I've spent an hour or two a day over the last week. It's probably 80% white and red spruce and 10% birch.


----------



## HisTreeNut

shortys7777 said:


> Picking up some dead ash and walnut today. Would you split and burn the ash in this picture?  Near the base of the tree all the logs are hollow with dirt of some sort . If I split it and stack it will it dry ok or just rot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231325
> View attachment 231326


Once it dries out, it wont be an issue...

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chippy Chaser

I scored over 40 10' wide pallets (free) from my work. I used my work truck to bring them all home to dump in my driveway. 
Three loads in all. The cleanup & stack phase is on hold due to rain today. 
Quite a few will be used to build a wood storage shed, the broken ones will be burned.


----------



## SpaceBus

This is the first of six trees an older lady needed gone. A company quoted her $600 to get rid of them. I need firewood and she's a family friend, so I did it for free. The trees are all red and white spruce, probably 14" across at the base. Plus she gave me some sweet house plants, so that's rad.


----------



## darktower007

Neighbor cut a big oak... and put it on the curb! Free BTUs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjohnson

Took me a couple days to scrounge this pile. Neighbor is building a house and cut a few trees, he was trying for a month to get a tree service to haul it away. I volunteered to help get rid of it. The pile is about 60 feet long. Oak and maple, got the brother in law helping, half will still give me a few cords.


----------



## uggabugga

EPS said:


> Got some dogwood today. There were some huge logs I couldn't take, but did pretty well still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231422



dogwood is pretty good stuff. I've never seen a dogwood tree get very big though - how huge were they?


----------



## Kevin Weis

If the Dogwood is over 12", then that's a big Dogwood.  Very very slow growing, super dense,  Burns well.  Most of it probably doesn't get big enough to need splitting.  But I'm sure there are exceptions out there.  Kevin


----------



## Dobish

no pics from saturday's scrounge, but I finally had some time to go out back and cut down 3 of the standing dead elms that were waiting for the saw. They were pretty small, around 8-10 inches, so I don't even know if they will get split! I also cut up a standing dead black walnut that was getting a little punky, but it will still burn. It was around 14" around, and was nice and light.  I bucked up some choke cherry that I took down a while back, and stacked up 1/2 cord of mixed fruit (apple, crabapple, cherry, peach, and pear) that has been drying out for a while. 

I still have a huge pile of maple that needs to be split and stacked... eventuallyit will happen!


----------



## Snapdragon III

New to this forum.  I have developed a bit of a mania scrounging free firewood off Craigslist.  It is starting to get out of hand.  I agreed to take all of a fir tree sight unseen, that this is what I ended up with.  It about killed me loading/moving it all myself.  More than I really needed, or am set up to store as I already have about 5-6 cords CSS on my suburban lot.  We have been super cosy this winter though since installing a stove last spring.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## kennyp2339

Snapdragon III said:


> We have been super cosy this winter though since installing a stove last spring.


So your that house on top of the hill with all the wood?


----------



## EODMSgt

SpaceBus said:


> I used an old hand railing, some pieces of lumber, and stones to build the rack. All of the wood is from dead or dying trees on our new property. The stack is two rows.and I've spent an hour or two a day over the last week. It's probably 80% white and red spruce and 10% birch.



Nice way to store your unsplit rounds. Looks pretty similar to what I'm using right now. Mine are set up with three 2x10x12 PT boards on eight cinder blocks per stack with garden stakes at the ends. Pallets just don't hold up here on the ground. Each stack is two wide of 16" rounds and is a mix of red oak, ash, beech (lots of beech), paper birch and maybe a few other odds and ends.

Hopefully I'll get a chance to start splitting soon (there's about 2" of solid ice under the dusting of snow in the unplowed areas). Always fun splitting wood wearing micro spikes. None of it should be needed until early 2020 so plenty of time to dry.


----------



## EODMSgt

Nothing major compared to what a lot of the posts here show but it works for me for today. A couple of healthy paper birches came down a few storms ago so I finally cut them up and brought them out of the woods. One was about 32' and the other about 40'. Largest was about 10" at the base. The fun part was cutting them old-school style with a one-man crosscut saw and then carrying everything out on snowshoes. Good cardio workout for an old man.


----------



## HisTreeNut

EODMSgt said:


> Nothing major compared to what a lot of the posts here show but it works for me for today. A couple of healthy paper birches came down a few storms ago so I finally cut them up and brought them out of the woods. One was about 32' and the other about 40'. Largest was about 10" at the base. The fun part was cutting them old-school style with a one-man crosscut saw and then carrying everything out on snowshoes. Good cardio workout for an old man.
> 
> View attachment 237092


That rocks...

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## HisTreeNut

Got back to my neighbor's yesterday.  Split more of the wood he saved for me.  Have about 6 rounds left that I will need to shave a few inches off and/or noodle to split.
He also let me borrow his truck to haul it back to my place.
Based on the size of his truck bed, I am few clicks shy of a cord of wood.  Front stack is oak, back stack is pine.
When I finish the remianing splits, I have close to 2 cord of wood total.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior

Just found the site. Can’t believe there are so many like
Minded people.
Couple pics of an oak my neighbor wanted taken down.
Got almost two 16’ trailer loads from it.


----------



## darktower007

If it would ever stop RAINING I’ve got loads of fresh oak... ugh I need to pick up and buck.... by hand of course [emoji20]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HisTreeNut

darktower007 said:


> If it would ever stop RAINING I’ve got loads of fresh oak... ugh I need to pick up and buck.... by hand of course [emoji20]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Church down the street has 2 pine trees they cut down and would like someone to take.  Another neighbor told my son that she has an oak tree that was cut down, and world like someone to get.  Need a break in the weather also...I feel your pain.  
At least my mighty, mighty, Fiskars is getting a workout ( me too actually).

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbergSteve

Neighbour's tree fell in my yard, I guess that count as a scrounge.



I'd like to get some wood split, but we got 3 inches of rain yesterday...


----------



## HisTreeNut

AlbergSteve said:


> Neighbour's tree fell in my yard, I guess that count as a scrounge.
> View attachment 237416
> 
> 
> I'd like to get some wood split, but we got 3 inches of rain yesterday...
> View attachment 237417


A score is a score in my book.
Good thing it rained...your mud was looking dehydrated... 
[emoji6][emoji23][emoji23][emoji6]

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterjake

Junior said:


> Just found the site. Can’t believe there are so many like
> Minded people.
> Couple pics of an oak my neighbor wanted taken down.
> Got almost two 16’ trailer loads from it.



Yeah, we're all enablers here . . .  

Welcome Junior . . . here we don't judge folks who have a "thing" for firewood.  You should fit right in.


----------



## Allagash350

Had a bit of time yesterday so I took the gator out on the trails behind my house. Have permission from the owner to take anything dead. Found a nice maple near the trail to cut up. I was lazy so I only took the trunk, you can see where I stopped cutting by the sawdust haha.

Not much but free wood and an excuse to get outside is always a win


----------



## StihlKicking

Pictures do not do the “steepness” of the hill I got this downed red oak off of justice.


----------



## Espartaco

Local furniture builder presses all their saw dust into pellets. 15 five gallon buckets and six grocery bags full. They also put out all their cut offs as seen on the right. I try to raid this place daily.


----------



## Dima1973

4 suv loads of silver maple. When I went for load #5 there was no parking left on the street and I turned around drove back. Maybe I will get more from the same spot next week.
My x27 is ready for work.


----------



## Woodsplitter67

White oak. Got this from my brothers, all free BTUs


----------



## Woodsplitter67

Got ths 2 weeks ago its split and ready for the wood shed. Got this from my brothers all free. Its a mix for shoulder season,poplar and white oak


----------



## TedyOH

Thinning out a few medium size red oaks on my vacant lot......this one was so straight it split like a dream with the Fiskars....dropped, CSS in about 5 hours....little over half cord......going to wack another one Saturday if it isn't too cold....


----------



## HisTreeNut

Our Church took down a couple of trees on its property line.  Three minivan loads so far and at least, three more to go...


----------



## StihlKicking

This side of this red oak didn’t make it. Probably have to take the other side down next year.


----------

